# The Official 2006 sew in/weave challenge



## glamazon386 (Dec 6, 2005)

Okay, so now this is the Official 2006 Sew/In Weave Challenge Thread. If you wannajoin the challenge, post your regimen here.  I know a few ladies already posted theirs in my previous thread asking if anyone was on a challenge. Happy Growing Ladies!

Here's My Regimen:

Week 1: Relax
Week 2: Sew In Weave - Wash and airdry or go to Dominican Salon every 2 weeks (depending on my mood lol)
Weeks 3-9: Use D & L Almond Rain Oil Mist on braids.
Weeks 10-11: Remove Weave and wear own hair
Week 12: Relax again and start over. Possibly trim if needed.

I'm also taking Biotin and GNC's Horsetail supplement daily.

I'm debating on if I wanna get a full weave or not. If I get a full weave I think I'm gonna skip the relaxer and just reweave. I gotta see how my hair turns out for christmas with this curly hair. I usually cowash the curly hair every few days so maybe that'll help my hair thrive too. Does anyone here do sew ins back to back? How does that work for you? Hopefully this regimen will help me gain more growth than I've been getting lately. Definitely looking forward to 2006.   

Alright ladies, Let's Get It!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 7, 2005)

i'll be joining as soon as i can find a good trusting person that i can have sew in my hair...maybe sometime this week....ive found someone and will be starting this im so so excited to see how much growth i can get...im going to get my favorite hair which i love Sennsational Hair..its so natural...and im going to get some streaks in one pack i want something a little different...
My Regimen:
will only to relax i believe for 4 to 5 times in 2006
wear sew ins for up to 8 weeks...
to cowash/wash/deep condition for 4 weeks in between
so this will make my spending on hair go down because i will only be getting this done i believe doing this maybe less than 5 times next year....

December: get sew in done on Saturday wear up until February..
February: Take out sew in cowash/wash/deepcondition(2weeks) relax(2weeks)
March: get sew in done and wear up until May..
May:Take out sew in cowash/wash/deep condition(2weeks) relax(2 weeks)
June: get sew in done and wear up until August....
August:take out sew in cowash/wash/deep condition(2weeks) relax(2weeks)
September: Get sew in done and wear up until November....
December: Take sew in out for the holidays and to celebrate growth for the year !!!! 

applying MTG/ORS/Doo Gro for moisturizing the scalp 3 to 4 times a week....

washing at least once every two weeks or once every week....

then after removing...cowashing and washing/deep conditining for at least two weeks...then after two weeks...applying a relaxer and doing the same again cowashing and washing/deep conditioning for another two weeks...and then get sewns done again..

Taking my vitamins...(HF37, Silica, Shen Min, Nioxin...)
Keep Exercising and Eating well....
Getting Trims done on regular basis...


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 7, 2005)

I just got my first sewn in taken out, I really like how it looked and it was protective without me looking jacked up all the time.  I have a big head so pulling my hair back off my head into buns, etc, IS NOT cute! lol.

Im debating on getting another weave or getting a lace front.  

If I get the weave I will:
not relax---flat iron the part thats out only. possible relax edges.
wash and treat hair
sewn in: 8 weeks--wash/condition every week and use MTG between parts
take out and treat hair, wear different hairstyle for 1-2 weeks
repeat

If I get the lace front Ill probably moisturize and wrap my hair really well underneath and then wash/deep condition every week. use MTG every few days.

I think either of these will be great for growing out my hair...my hair has always thrived when its left alone for long periods. I probaby wont relax for a good six months and at that point Ill either get a mild relaxer or MAYBE Ill officially transition.

good luck ladies!


----------



## KathyMay (Dec 7, 2005)

Great thread.   I am glad to join this challenge.   I plan on taking my weave out at the end of the month and getting a fresh sew in for the new year
Here is my plan for 2006
December 2005-take sew in out, protein treatment and deep condition, fresh sew in for January/February
January/February-sew in, CW weekly
Late Feb. take sew in out, relax hair (6 months post) and let it breathe for two weeks and then get another sew in
March-sew in CW weekly
April-take sew in out, let hair breathe for two weeks
May- sew in or cornrows (it will be warm during this time and my head gets hot with the sew in)
June- sew in or cornrows CW daily
July-sew in or cornrows    CW daily
August- 6 months post relaxer touch up no cornrows or sew in for two weeks
September-October sew in again 
November-December 2006-sew in  and relax after I take sew in out.


Ok so that is my plan, now time to decide on the hair for the whole year


----------



## OnPoint (Dec 7, 2005)

ok I am on this one until March. I have a sew in now and I looove it.  This is what I will do
Daily - Surge
Occasionally ( when my scalp is dry)- Sulfur or Wild growth 8 to scalp and Sta Sof fro to hair.
Twice a week- MTG sunday and wednesday
Every week - Wash and protein treatment ( my hair really breaks)
MSM  dailly- I am aiming for 4000/ day

Re weave every 2 months

I am hoping to get at least 3 inches in the next 4 months- I will keep you posted


----------



## laketta (Dec 7, 2005)

I am def in on this.

I will get mine sewn in on Friday so

Basically I will just wash/condition

braid

sew in the weave

make sure that hair stays conditioned.


after 8-10 weeks, take it out and redo


I am gong to keep it as simple as possible


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm in starting Dec 30th!   

 Daily - Surge/Mgt
 Tri-weely- Salon visit for through cleansing
 Remove the weave every 7-8weeks and start all over


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd like to start also.  I have braids now so I will start the second week of January.  I don't have a regimin nor do I have a style I will feel comfortable rocking for months at a time.  I'm gonna do research on that now though.  I plan on keeping my hair sewn up until May/June


----------



## XXXtacy (Dec 7, 2005)

Newbie here.  

I am participating in the 2006 Weave challenge but I got a few questions. 

Nearing Christmas, I will have my sew in put in. (That sounds funny) I would like to use a MTG mixture to help my hair grow during this process. Any suggestions on how I could incorporate this?

Dont know how my hair will be braided. If she braids front to back and puts the weave in ear to ear, how much room is there to put the MTG? How often should I use it? Will using it too much cause buildup?

Any help???


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 8, 2005)

bump bump bump


----------



## tinkat (Dec 8, 2005)

I want to be on this challenge.  I began wearing weaves officially for my transition in august.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Dec 8, 2005)

I will be getting a weave at the end of December so I am in!

My plan for 2006

Wear weave for 6-8 weeks

Wear own hair for two weeks (while out: deep condition, trim if needed)

Wear weave 6-8 weeks.

Products: Surge, Minoval, PC oil and stay so fro


----------



## Growingitlong (Dec 8, 2005)

I  want to join but will be starting much later than you guys.  I am in braids now and don't plan to take them down until the end of February.  

I shall begin by weave regimen around mid April since I shall be doing my relaxer beginning of March.


----------



## zora (Dec 8, 2005)

bmore,

Where are you getting your hair done?


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 9, 2005)

The weave I have in now was done about 3 weeks ago by a woman out in Westminister (about a half hour from my house). I got her name and number from someone on BHM.  She did a good job and she charged me $60. I need to give her a call so I can make an appointment for about 2 weeks from now.


----------



## zora (Dec 9, 2005)

Bmore,

Can you PM me her info.  I'd like to get my hair done as soon as possible.


----------



## Growingitlong (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh, I  forgot to add my regimen basically will be that of Reneice.  I so admire what she has done  with her hair and the work she does.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm in. I will be getting a weave tomorrow. I plan to leave mine in for 3 months at a time for cost issues and to see what the effects are on my hair. 

I typically remove my weaves out every 5 weeks and after a couple of months of weaving I get major tangles and breakage (due to the tangles) each time I remove the weave. So I hope leaving it in for a longer period of time with cut down on the hair lost to tangles. This weave will be a straight yaki weave using Sensationnel Goddess Remi Yaki hair in 12 inches color 1B.


----------



## SocialWorker29 (Dec 9, 2005)

a little off topic...
does anyone know any brands of yaki hair that doesn't constantly shed?  I'm wearing a weave now and what get's on my nerves is the constant shedding everytime I brush or detangle it


----------



## simone103 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yaky perm by Janet Collection, and the Rebecca Collection are good brands of yaky that don't shed.


----------



## SocialWorker29 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks simone.. I'll have to check those brands out


----------



## Philosophy (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep, I think I can consider myself apart of this challenge 

I've been doing this by myself for exactly a year.  Last December I decided I would alternate between braids and sew-ins for 2 years.  So now, on my personal braid/sew-in challenge, I have 1 more year left to go!!!  

This year it's really going to be a CHALLENGE for me because as my natural hair has grown I've really fallen in love with it  

Two weeks ago I took my sew-in down (only to be re-done) and my hair was absolutely beautiful!!! I had about 6 inches of thick natural hair and I big chopped about 3.5 inches of relaxed hair.  Hopefully by the end of 2006 I'll have about 12 inches 

My plan... 

Wear my current sew-in until late Febuary (3 months - some say it's a no-no but it works for me)

Then wear braids through mid-summer and following will be sew-ins for the rest of the year.

At that time, I'll see how I feel according to my hair's health and progress ...


----------



## simone103 (Dec 9, 2005)

SocialWorker29 said:
			
		

> Thanks simone.. I'll have to check those brands out


Your welcome.  

I'm in on this challenge too.  Actually, I've been wearing weaves for awhile now, but I noticed that my hair has gotten considerably thicker when I kept the weave in for 3 months as opposed to the usual 2 months. I leave a small section of the front of my hair out and edges out for blending. I'm getting another weave put in next week.  This is my regimen:

Wear weave for 3 months, take it out, wash and condition, and then wait one week and relax it, after one more week - weave it up again. I moisturize the exposed hair with vitapointe, and moisturize the cornrows with Sta sof fro.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Dec 9, 2005)

Simone and Philosophy you guys make me feel better about my new plan to wear my weave 3 months at a time. Thanks. 

CBG


----------



## Philosophy (Dec 9, 2005)

Your Welcome Cutebanjangirl,

You gotta do what works for you  Over & over again we see that the same products don't perform and work the same for everyone... well, neither do hair care/style methods.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 9, 2005)

okay i just started this challenge and i have a question i got my sew-in done..but the hairdresser used some glue at the top around the front(dont ask me why i dont know) but what im afraid of now is putting too much oil in my hair..because you know how oil can loosen bonded in parts...and then im scared to shampoo this part or wet it...then i thought that since she did this im probably going to have to cut back on the time that i keep this in with it having some places where it is bond in...its not that much of bond in...because i wouldve went crazy if it was...my question is will it loosen those parts up if i use too much oil or try to shampoo???


Okay update dont ever ever use MTG and WHGO together and apply it to the scalp..i woke up this morning from putting this to my scalp and my weave was so oily and wet looking..it looked crazy...so what did i have to do..of course wash it...so i went and brought the shampoo that the weave package recommended i use...its Jamaican Dream Lemongrass shampoo...i rinsed my hair first then sprayed it with this shampoo then rinsed it out...after that i blowdryed it...i had to glue the edges where they had lifted up and finally the hair looks alot better than what it did and i was able to get the top of my hair to look better to cover up the top...i think im going to try to find a different person to sew in my hair...she was cheap but i think i could find someone that doesnt use the glue because im fearing for my edges...so i made the decision that this may hold up for maybe 6 weeks instead of 8 im crossing my fingers because i never kept a sew in that long in..usually i keep it in for around 4 weeks...so i think i would be trying to push it too far for 8 weeks...


----------



## determine3 (Dec 12, 2005)

I just wanted to post here (so I can track my progress/length of time)that I had a full head weave done last night. damn, it's straight and I hate that "cone head" look you get from a full head!!!! I'm going to curl it up so it has body.


My regimen will be:

Weekly deep conditions- cholesteral and proteins
mtg-everyday or every other day
Sta so fro- have to buy a new bottle
vitamin regimen.......i've run out of everything!!!! I have nioxin pills right now but i need to get my biotin and msm.

I plan to leave my weave in for about 2-3 months (crossing my fingers i don't get bored to soon!!).


----------



## esoterica (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm in. i've been getting sew-ins since January and its done my hair a lot of good. i will carry on until the end of 2007. i will try to leave each weave in for 2 months, but this hardly ever works. 1 month or 6 weeks is more realistic.

i have no real sew-in regimen. after the sew-in is in, i dont apply anything to my scalp. i shampoo and condition every couple days but i doubt the conditioner gets to my own hair. all my hair really gets is water.


----------



## Godsway (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm in on this challenge too! I've actually been wearing a weave for about 21/2 months now and am planning on taking it out around the next week or so
washing and deep conditioning and relaxing for x-mas.  I usually keep some hair out for blending. My plan is to repeat this process until next december or so. 

I just have a few questions for you girls on maintaining the hair left out and the hair underneath. Do you guys straighten the new growth of the hair that is left out? I have been straightening my new growth and was recently wondering if this was damaging? As well, I usually moisturize the braids underneath with some kind of braid spray. How often do you guys moisturize the braids underneath and with what?


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 13, 2005)

Does anyone here do sew in's back to back, like without a rest period in between? If so, how is it working for you?


----------



## sassyhair (Dec 13, 2005)

I raise my hand to join the club!

End of Dec.- Relaxer with Optimum multi-mineral regular 
Jan. 6 - Sew-in ( Wear weave for up to 6 weeks with tightening after 3 weeks)
MTG 2 times a week
Wash 1 time a week (suave clarifying shampoo on scalp, and nexxus therapee on hair)
Conditon (1)* time a week (Nexxus Humectress)
Deep condition Bi-weekly ( Nexxus Keraphix)
Flat Iron and pin curl w/ redken heatglide


Every three to five months- relax ( give hair 2 week break in between weaves, and 1 week break before relaxer)
Use sulphur 8 regularly during break.


Could anyone help me with deciding what to leave-in my hair and weave before I blowdry?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 13, 2005)

I think I will join this challenge but I will be alternating between weaves and braids (c&g method) in o6. I will be weaving it up myself as well to save some money. I found a great site that sells instructional videos I will be ordering in Jan. www.hairtogo.8m.com the styles are hot and he even has hair cutting and styling videos too! I can't wait! BTW, can someone reccommend the best type of hair to get, that's not ubber expensive and looks realistic and won't tangle up on a sista? TIA!


----------



## simone103 (Dec 13, 2005)

Godsway said:
			
		

> I just have a few questions for you girls on maintaining the hair left out and the hair underneath. Do you guys straighten the new growth of the hair that is left out? I have been straightening my new growth and was recently wondering if this was damaging? As well, I usually moisturize the braids underneath with some kind of braid spray. How often do you guys moisturize the braids underneath and with what?



Do you use a relaxer or a flat-iron to straighten the newgrowth? I flat-iron the newgrowth of the hair that's left out, and I haven't noticed any breakage as a result of doing so.  I use sta-sof-fro gel to moisturize the braids underneath. But I don't do this very often (maybe twice the entire time I have the weave) because my scalp produces a lot of oil as it is, and it just causes more buildup if I do it too often.


----------



## sassyhair (Dec 13, 2005)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> I think I will join this challenge but I will be alternating between weaves and braids (c&g method) in o6. I will be weaving it up myself as well to save some money. I found a great site that sells instructional videos I will be ordering in Jan. www.hairtogo.8m.com the styles are hot and he even has hair cutting and styling videos too! I can't wait! BTW, can someone reccommend the best type of hair to get, that's not ubber expensive and looks realistic and won't tangle up on a sista? TIA!




I would try sensationnel or milky way, no hair is completely tangle free.


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Dec 14, 2005)

how are some of you deep conditioning with a weave? do you put the comditioner on your the braided har underneath and sit under the dryer?


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 14, 2005)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> I think I will join this challenge but I will be alternating between weaves and braids (c&g method) in o6. I will be weaving it up myself as well to save some money. I found a great site that sells instructional videos I will be ordering in Jan. www.hairtogo.8m.com the styles are hot and he even has hair cutting and styling videos too! I can't wait! BTW, can someone reccommend the best type of hair to get, that's not ubber expensive and looks realistic and won't tangle up on a sista? TIA!



I use Outre New Yaki and it holds up pretty good even through washing.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies I will be looking out for these brands.


----------



## sassyhair (Dec 14, 2005)

I apply the condition to my whole head, But I only DEEP condition when I remove the weave, I leave a conditioner on my head only for the duration of a shower when wearing a weave.


----------



## Godsway (Dec 14, 2005)

Simone 103 I usually just straighten the new growth with an electric pressing comb or flat irons.
I will try the sta sof fro as well. thanks!!!!!


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 14, 2005)

I recommend that you DON'T relax your entire head. The purpose of the sew-in is to allow your tresses to rest. If you aren't doing a full sew-in simply touchup the areas that will be exposed and leave the rest of your hair alone. 
Also, be sure to keep the goal in sight. You'll be wearing the weave to protect your own hair so, don't let it sacrifice so  that your weave can look tight all day er'y day . Be sure to wash and condition your cornrowed hair underneath. Your hair will thank you for it!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 15, 2005)

okay when i had some doubt of rather i was going to be able to get my sew in done correctly i found someone that did it right...i have a full head sew in with no hair out...i perfer it that way so that i dont have to worry about my hair not looking just like the weave....


----------



## determine3 (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a full head sew-in and i'm loving it right now!!!  It was bone straight and I didn't like it a first (i don't suit that bone straight look) but now I twist it at night (2 strand or bantu knots) while a bit damp and in the morning bam!!  I wake up to nice waves.  I use my flat iron to curl the ends of the weave under to give it a nicer look!  I have been getting compliments like crazy....I'm excited because i really need to leave my hair alone and out of sight for a while because the whole hair growing process was getting me down.  I still use MTG by applying between the rows..row by row and plan to deep condition weekly.  

Oh, here's a tip from my friend who's a hairdresser who's weave always looks so tight.  She says to wrap your weave at night (you know-brush it in a circular motion around your head and tye it down with a satin scarf) and when you wake up your weave has amazing body and bounce.  I did this the first day and it looked amazing.  My problem was the "straightness".  My face suits big hair...curly..wavy or afro.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 17, 2005)

Does anyone have problems with the oh so obvious weave frizz? I find that a few hours after I've combed it, it starts to puff a little and look frizzy. I think it might be because I have a lighter color this time. It wasn't as noticeable as it was with the black hair.  I remember someone posting something about using spritz and glaze while curling to stop it (I think thats what they said), but now I can't find the thread.  I remember one day when I was in the BSS some girl that was working in there was chasing me around with some anti frizz spray for weaves because she said she noticed my hair looked frizzy and I told her to leave me alone. She was being weird. Maybe I shoulda found out the name of that spray, instead. I went to the Dominican Salon last friday and had it washed, set and blown out. I also tried wrapping it at night. But it keeps going right back to the frizz. Any way to remedy this?


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 17, 2005)

i can join this one too..i will be braiding and weaving though...i can do my own partitl weaves but i would like to find a salon where i can get a great sew in full head weave in NY, with reasonable prices...any idea's NY ladies?


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 17, 2005)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> I think I will join this challenge but I will be alternating between weaves and braids (c&g method) in o6. I will be weaving it up myself as well to save some money. I found a great site that sells instructional videos I will be ordering in Jan. www.hairtogo.8m.com the styles are hot and he even has hair cutting and styling videos too! I can't wait! BTW, can someone reccommend the best type of hair to get, that's not ubber expensive and looks realistic and won't tangle up on a sista? TIA!


 
i may order a video from them..this salon is not far from my house..im gonna call them to see if i can pick up the video from them instead of paying shipping costs..


----------



## remnant (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Inspirationnal Ladies of LHCF, I'm a newbie and I would like to participate to the weave challenge too. I will use braids or cornrows style too.

I will try it from january to june 06 first and see results : full head sew-in (3 times), box braids once .
For weaves: 6 weeks*×3*
For box braids:6weeks*×1*

Here is my program:

*Moisturize once a day with my homemade lotion.*
*Oil my kitchen area an my front hairline with a growth lotion (lotion suractivée Miss antilles) and a Phytocroissance serum every other day .*
*Oil my hair under the weave twice a week with my homemade pomade or others oils (olive, monoï, carrot).*
*Once by week : Cowash with diluted conditionner in a spray.*
*Shampoo and deep conditionning every 6 weeks after removing weaves or other style. *
*Get the style redone immediately after airdrying.*


----------



## bee (Dec 17, 2005)

How does the malaysian method work?  Can u really do all the things w/ that weave as if it were your own hair?  I read that your own hair is out so how does that method protect your hair?  Have any of u ladies tried this method?


----------



## Nita81 (Dec 17, 2005)

I will join this challenge as well. I started wearing sew-in's since late July. My hair is really thriving.


----------



## Nita81 (Dec 17, 2005)

My sew-in routine

1. Very light relaxer processing(I'll leave it for 10 mins just to loosen the curl a bit)
2. Sew-in....leave the top out for parting(Leave sew-in for 6-8 weeks)
3. Spray in between braids with Giovanni's leave in and/or oil blend(depends on how I feel)
4. Wash w/ poo every other week (mix shampoo and water in a spray bottle)
5. Condition weekly (mix conditioner and water in a spray bottle)
6. Rollerset left out hair.
7. Flat iron left out hair weekly


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 19, 2005)

bumping 4 responses


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 19, 2005)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## cutebajangirl (Dec 19, 2005)

Bmore-What kind of hair do you have in? 

Asummertyme- I am checking out a new place on Wednesday. I will let you what I think of the stylist with pics.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 19, 2005)

cutebajangirl said:
			
		

> Bmore-What kind of hair do you have in?



Outre New Yaki. It's starting to get on my nerves though. I always get tired of the straight hair after a while. I have some curly hair at home. I'm gonna see if I can get it sewed in when I get back from Florida next week.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 19, 2005)

thnx cutebajan..lemme know..i wanna get a weave at the beggining of the year..but i may buy that video so i can learn to do a full heAD MYSELF..


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 19, 2005)

the guy from hairtogo called me and he said that i would be unable to puck up a video from the salon, its a mail order company..ahh well..ima order it for my xmas gift to myself..


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 19, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> the guy from hairtogo called me and he said that i would be unable to puck up a video from the salon, its a mail order company..ahh well..ima order it for my xmas gift to myself..


 
Thanks for letting me know! I guess I'll just bite the bullet in order the collection for kinky hair.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 20, 2005)

i ordered it girly..its buy ine get one free..i ordered the micro lace and the intrablend..hope it doesnt take 4ever to get it..lemme know when u ordre urs..


----------



## XXXtacy (Dec 20, 2005)

Got my Weave Today!!! 

I used *remy hair today.* It matched my 4a perfectly. I would highly suggest using that hair. Looking Good Baby!!! 

My program:
-Wear this weave for 8 weeks
-Use MTG Solution (2x a week) - Looking for a solution to cut down the smell. I didnt notice it but other people do. erplexed 
-Wash every 10 - 14 days with Clarifying shampoo
-Tie up at night or any other time I am not out and about
-Take some vitamins (Havent decided which ones and probably wont start until the second weave)
-Pray

How does the WGO smell? Should I use that instead of the MTG??


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 20, 2005)

im really scared to use anykind of oil(WGO) especially on my hair...because the last time i had got my weave put in..and tied my weave and hair up..the next morning my  hair was so oily because of the WGO...and i had to shampoo the weave...and by the way the lady sewed my weave in its kind of hard for me to get to all my hair...so ive been using a mixture of surge/scurl and infusim and sprayin the parts that i can  get...i may try putting MTG in a spray bottle and spraying it but not that much...


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 20, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> i ordered it girly..its buy ine get one free..i ordered the micro lace and the intrablend..hope it doesnt take 4ever to get it..lemme know when u ordre urs..


 
Will do! I'm thinking of ordering the six series for kinky hair.


----------



## determine3 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm having major problems with my weave.  Dammit, this yacky weave sheds so damn much it's driving me nuts.  I thought i could keep it in for 2 months but there will be no hair left on the tracks soon!!!! Keep in mind, Sunday makes week 2 only.  I'm really fighting to keep it in for 2 more weeks because I want my hair to have a break ~and I want to see a major difference in length when I take it out.

Anyone else have this problem and is there a solution?  Also, the hair is starting to get that stiff look.  I washed it once this w/e but don't know what to do?

One more question...if your hair was done tight, can it loosen up on it's own?  My hair was pretty tight (the first night I had nightmares from the pain..shame on me for letting her do it that tight) but now..almost 2 weeks later, it's kinda loose from my scalp.  I'd love to believe this is growth but in less than 2 weeks?

erplexed


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm going to join this challenge for 2006. I've never had much success keeping a weave in for longer than 4 weeks. I'll establish my regimen soon and post. I'm really unsure how to care for my hair while weaved so any advice would be really helpful!

TIA and HHG!

VWV


----------



## mrsgreene (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm officially joining the challenge. I normally wear my hair in sew ins so it won't be hard for me. I cancelled my hair appointment for tomorrow and began braiding my circle so I can sew in my weave tomorrow morning. I am actually pretty good at doing my own hair but I am lazy so I'd rather pay somebody else to do it. I plan to wear the weaves from 8-12 weeks depending on how they hold up. I will spray my hair with my homepade concoction and wash regularly.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 23, 2005)

determine3 said:
			
		

> I'm having major problems with my weave. Dammit, this yacky weave sheds so damn much it's driving me nuts. I thought i could keep it in for 2 months but there will be no hair left on the tracks soon!!!! Keep in mind, Sunday makes week 2 only. I'm really fighting to keep it in for 2 more weeks because I want my hair to have a break ~and I want to see a major difference in length when I take it out.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem and is there a solution? Also, the hair is starting to get that stiff look. I washed it once this w/e but don't know what to do?
> 
> ...


 
this happned to me when i brought some cheap arse BSS hair..it shedded like crazy..i was so mad..u have to find better hair, if u can invest in some better hair it is so worth it b/c u can wear that hair for a long time without to many tangles knots or shedding..


----------



## determine3 (Dec 23, 2005)

> this happned to me when i brought some cheap arse BSS hair..it shedded like crazy..i was so mad..u have to find better hair, if u can invest in some better hair it is so worth it b/c u can wear that hair for a long time without to many tangles knots or shedding..__________________


Thank-you very much!  I figured that much....I guess it's all about investing in your hair for better care!!!!!  I'm going to shop around for good weave brands.


----------



## Supastar (Dec 23, 2005)

I am in on this challenge.  I used this method years ago to go natural.  I had a weave put in by Reniece on 11/19/05.  I only like to do short weaves for a more natural look.  Everytime I tell someone I'm wearing a weave, they look at me with disbelief.  It's shorter than my hair, but I like it that way--it's more manageable.  Right now a little bit of my hair is out in the front, but for the next weave I will get a full head--less damage and I like not knowing how much my hair is growing when it's weaved. I plan to alternate between straight and curly weaves since I wear my hair both straight and curly. The following is my regimen:

-1/7/06 remove weave and go to hairsylist to get custom Phyto treatment and blow out--trim myself
-1/14/06 wash and go
-1/21/06 go back to Reniece and get full head weave; wash and condition hair and scalp once a week; use applicator bottle to oil (MTG and others) braids and scalp once and week; wear for 6-7 weeks and repeat prior steps.

I've seen the fabulous results of wearing well-cared for weaves by myself and my sister.  If I knew then what I know now from this board, I would have been able to retain my growth.  My sister had been successful in retaining bra strap length thanks to her wonderful stylist, who put her on a weave challenge.


----------



## KathyMay (Dec 23, 2005)

Can you guys please recommend some hair for fine 4a b that doesnt tangle OR SHED.  I am in getting another sew in on January 14th.  This will give me time if I have to order it.  TIA


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 23, 2005)

adorable hair is good i heard u can order it online..i buy my hair from either LUGO'S HAIR SUPPY IN BROOKLYN OR MONA'S HAIR SUPPLY IN BROOKLYN.. both ship  and lugo's does custom blending..


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 26, 2005)

KathyMay said:
			
		

> Can you guys please recommend some hair for fine 4a b that doesnt tangle OR SHED.  I am in getting another sew in on January 14th.  This will give me time if I have to order it.  TIA


I use Outre Premium new yaki. It's pretty good with tangles. It sheds a bit but not as much as other bss hair I've had in the past. It's tolerable.


----------



## simone103 (Dec 26, 2005)

The Janet and Rebecca collections are good brands of weave that don't shed.  Also, the best way to tell whether or not the brand of hair is going to shed is to see whether the track is double-wefted or not.  The double-weft ensures less shedding.


----------



## XXXtacy (Dec 26, 2005)

KathyMay said:
			
		

> Can you guys please recommend some hair for fine 4a b that doesnt tangle OR SHED. I am in getting another sew in on January 14th. This will give me time if I have to order it. TIA


 
Remy hair today is very good brand. 

I havent experienced any shedding or tangling. It's been a great investment.


----------



## determine3 (Dec 26, 2005)

> Remy hair today is very good brand.
> 
> I havent experienced any shedding or tangling. It's been a great investment.


did you buy this on the net or in a BSS?  No shedding or tangling????? Damn, I need to get me some of this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like I said before, I would absolutely love to keep my hair in this weave for at least 6 weeks but I don't think there will be enough hair left on the tracks with all the shedding and tangling I experienceerplexed


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey , i recieved my "How to weave  video" today, it came pretty quick too..i cant wait to learn how to close up the top so i can do a full head..i will be watching it today and giving u guys an update on how good the video is..


----------



## remnant (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm so happy, I got my first weave of the 2006 challenge today, the braids under was not tigh and the hairdresser did not braided my edges (hair too small: traction alopecia). 
By God's grace, I will remove it the 10th february 2006, I will take pictures to see the progress , and I will go for another weave on the 13 th february 2006!


----------



## Chanteuse (Dec 29, 2005)

I am in on this one as well. It will REALLY be a challenge for me b/c I get bored with having my hair "put away" for long periods of time. I'm going to stick with it this time b/c I KNOW my hair will thank me for it.

I got my weave done on 12/26/05, my mom braided it and I sewed the tracks in myself. I used Urban Beauty hair from the BSS and so far it has not shed at all  !! I'm really impressed.

I'm planning on:
-Keeping my weaves for 8 weeks at a time.
-Washing my whole head . . . hmm, every 1 to 2 weeks (haven't decided yet)
-Washing only the part that's left out *anytime* it starts looking rough or doesn't blend. Then I'll use my NTM leave in/serum and maxiglide so I can stay *UN*beweavable  
-Leaving my hair out for 2 to 4 weeks, deep conditioning w/ heat every week, condition washing everyday and wearing it in a bun during this time.
-Relaxing with Phyto after 6 months

If I get too tired of weaves then I may alternate with box braids but I'm going to shoot for a whole year of weaves since they are cheaper (for me) and less labor intensive/ time consuming.


Here's to a year of great growth and looking fabulous while we get it!!


----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 29, 2005)

I will be joining you ladies.
I made an appointment for Saturday morning.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Dec 29, 2005)

Is there any way to have a weave without having exposed hair that I have to relax or straighten with a pressing comb/flat iron?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 29, 2005)

NYCQT16 said:
			
		

> Is there any way to have a weave without having exposed hair that I have to relax or straighten with a pressing comb/flat iron?




yep i did a full head sew in..i hated the fact of having to have some hair left out at the top and with my hair being as fine and it drying out..its too tedious to be trying to make sure that it looks just as straight as the weave...

i can either have a bang swept to the side or in the front...i have some pics in my photo album...


----------



## NYCQT16 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thx bluediamond ..I'm gonna check it out now


----------



## Chanteuse (Dec 29, 2005)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> yep i did a full head sew in..i hated the fact of having to have some hair left out at the top and with my hair being as fine and it drying out..its too tedious to be trying to make sure that it looks just as straight as the weave...
> 
> i can either have a bang swept to the side or in the front...i have some pics in my photo album...


 

Another option would be to get a curly/wavy weave that you could blend by braiding/curling/bantu knots or something like that. Some of your hair would still be exposed but you wouldn't have to worry about keeping it straight. A full head weave would be much easier but this just gives you options so you don't get bored.



ETA - Blue your sew in looks really good.  The last time I got a full sew (at the hairdresser I might add) it didn't look natural at all so I've been a little hesitant to get them since then.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 30, 2005)

hey you guys...i checked out the learn to do a full head weave video and i think i got it..i will be buying some hair this week from LUGO's hair supply and doing a full head , i still have not decided wether or not i will be going curly or strait..but what ever i do i will be posting pics..
here is my regimine..
full head weave. using the net method from the video...leaving in for a 8-12 weeks..
weekly washing..and daily mositurzing using better braids moisturzing briad spray. basically that is it.. keeping it really simple..


----------



## KathyMay (Dec 30, 2005)

I am going to get my sew in on January 14th using Remi hair the bss in my area sell it. I am looking at using the Outre Velvet Remi


----------



## angelk316 (Dec 30, 2005)

Can anybody tell me how to do a sewn in weave with no hair left out. I would like to save money and do my own weaves.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 30, 2005)

Chanteuse said:
			
		

> Another option would be to get a curly/wavy weave that you could blend by braiding/curling/bantu knots or something like that. Some of your hair would still be exposed but you wouldn't have to worry about keeping it straight. A full head weave would be much easier but this just gives you options so you don't get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - Blue your sew in looks really good.  The last time I got a full sew (at the hairdresser I might add) it didn't look natural at all so I've been a little hesitant to get them since then.




thank you...

does anyone use like just a wavy like hair...any recommendations...i get lazy at times..and hate the fact of getting up in the morning and having to worry about combing thru the hair and curling it under...because it tangles(i havent got it down on how to wrap weave..i know the beehive...but its hard for me to do)...im trying to get somekind of hair that i can wear for a full head sew in..with the bang that looks good...i think next im going to go with some highlights to change it up...i love this challenge...this is the best thing ive done...


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 1, 2006)

angelk316 said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me how to do a sewn in weave with no hair left out. I would like to save money and do my own weaves.



Check out the weaves/extensions forum over at blackhairmedia.com. There's plenty of how to threads there. HTH...


----------



## XXXtacy (Jan 1, 2006)

Need help!!

I have had my weave in for 10 days. Using MTG solution (MTG/peppermint/rosewater) but I can not put on my scalp directly. 

Hair stylist braided my hair front to back and in a circle of the crown of my head and the weave left to right. Therefore, when I lift the weave, all I see is braid and very little scalp. ( Hair is real thick)

I have been using this liquidy MTG and squirting it on my scalp and letting it run down my scalp the gravity method. I know its not getting on all the areas of my scalp.

*Should I try to make this a pomemade, try to find the scalp areas and then grease the scalp? *

The seocnd problem is conditioning the braids.
*Which coniditioner would you ladies recommend?*

TIA


----------



## Ebony (Jan 1, 2006)

I am in on this challenge. I have been weaving during summer months for 6-7 years. Now I want to go to the extreme & keep my hair in a weave most of the year to see my results. I was supposed to get it done in Sept, then Nov & now I'm getting it next week. I have a gf that keeps a weave in her hair every year, all year. Her growth? Who knows. Anyway, I've always used hair from adorables or lugos who is now also located in lower Manhattan thank God, but hair on the net is cheaper. My weaver is in BK. Many pics of my weaves & how I take care of them have been in my album for quite some time. The only difference this year is that besides oils,herbal cream & vit e, I will also be using MTG & alter ego. I use droppers or the application bottle from the BSS which has a nice pointy tip. I have always left my hair in weaves for no less than 3 mths w/o a problem. Once I went 4 mths & that was quite extreme & a close call. After six wks my weaver tightens it. It matches my hair perfectly & I find that my only downfall is that I *NEVER* want to take it out when it's time. Call me stupid, but it makes me feel so powerful!!!LOL
My goal for awhile now has been to learn to put in weaves. First I must learn to cornroll. If I could do my own weave, I'd have a new look every month like my sister & cousin who both do hair & do their own weaves,  but I want to learn to do it exactly the way my weaver does. Maybe she'll teach me if I offer to pay her .


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok ladies, i got the weave as you can see. My stylisted used Remi velvet outre pack and 2 rows of New York Outre brand. So far barely any shedding. I have only a small puff of my hair out in the front for blending. I will take this out Feb 11th and start all over again till May. Bra strap or bust.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 1, 2006)

mysweetevie said:
			
		

> Ok ladies, i got the weave as you can see. My stylisted used Remi velvet outre pack and 2 rows of New York Outre brand. So far barely any shedding. I have only a small puff of my hair out in the front for blending. I will take this out Feb 11th and start all over again till May. Bra strap or bust.




girl i am loving ur hair so much...it is so pretty...and it looks so so natural....i am loving the highlights...next time im getting highlights for sure...

Ebony..i did pickup i think it was one of the old issues of the Ebony magazine and it was telling women of how to take care of their weaves...and also was saying how we could keep sewin weaves in for at least 2 to 3 months...i maybe into trying this...that sounds almost how my stylist sewed my hair in too...because i can only get to my nape and to some of my front parts to be able to put moisturizer on my hair..so im going to get a nozzle bottle to start trying to apply the MTG...in the same article it mentioned to make sure to keep the scalp moisturized and when removing and taking out the braids/weaves to use Soft and Beautiful antibreakage braid release spray to spray on the braids and hair...


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 2, 2006)

hey thanks for the heads up on  the blackhairmedia.com site...i really like it especially the weave section..for some reason i cant register but i  will just be a lurker..


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 3, 2006)

For some reason it takes madd long for them to let you post on BHM. IDK why.


----------



## Nita_h (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm in 
I got my sew-in on Dec 29. I don't like it at all 
I will leave it in until mid-feb and the next one will stay in until May1


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 4, 2006)

Nita_h said:
			
		

> I'm in
> I got my sew-in on Dec 29. I don't like it at all
> I will leave it in until mid-feb and the next one will stay in until May1




Nita, why don't you like it.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 4, 2006)

what dont you like about ur weave? 

I did my weave , a full head of curly hair, and i plan on keeping it in my head for a minimum of 2months..


----------



## angelk316 (Jan 4, 2006)

Nita_h said:
			
		

> I'm in
> I got my sew-in on Dec 29. I don't like it at all
> I will leave it in until mid-feb and the next one will stay in until May1



I don't klike my sewin either because it makes my head itch like crazy and it doesnt look good. I am taking it out today and getting my hair twisted again.


----------



## fiveleven (Jan 4, 2006)

I plan on going on a wig challenge umtil next year. My regime includes. co wash every other day, mtg daily, shampoo and deep conditioner twice a month. I have 9 inches of natural hair and my goal is to have 18 inches of natural hair in a 1 1/2 years. Cross your fingers. Rigth now my hair is three inches away from brastrap and this is the longest my hair has ever been and I have just begun to stick to a real regime prior to this washing my hair every two to three months without any daily moisture. Cross your fingers for me


----------



## keldevine (Jan 4, 2006)

I am in also.  I got my sew-in weave the 1st of december and will keep it until mid feburary.  Then I will take it out, give my hair a rest for 3 weeks then wear my weave for another 10 weeks or so.  I am also 100% natural.


----------



## lveurslf (Jan 4, 2006)

Check My Regimen:

1/09/05- Wash, Deep condition, oil scalp and sew in weave.
3/06/05- Take down weave, wash, deep condition, Start using MTG and use baggie method.
4/13/05-Relax

In the weave I will oil scalp with olive oil and wash only once a week to preserve the weave. I will use MTG to thicken up my hair up until the week before my relaxer. I want to make sure I don't suffer from damage during this time so if anyone sees holes in my regimen please let me know. TIA!


----------



## Nita_h (Jan 5, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Nita, why don't you like it.



Some of my hair was left out for blending. She used 1B which like dark brown and my hair is black. It looks like a very bad weave job.  I tried coloring the hair that was left out. I used a honey brown rinse. It didn't change not 1 shade, it's still much darker than the weave


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 5, 2006)

im getting to the point where im hating my sewin hair..i love it when i leave my place because its laying just right and all in the right place...but by the time i go a couple of hours or go somewhere its all tangled,sometimes all over the place, and the portion that i have turned over has dropped...what is it the hair that i brought?...is there something i could do to stop this from happening??? i think it was the brand called Evonne...its so nerve wrecking...i will never buy this brand of hair again...i usually buy Urban Beauty..i dont remember having this problem with Urban Beauty...or i might try Remy...does anyone apply oil to the weave itself? i was just wondering because i thought if i applied a little creme to it that it would be better and not all over the place....BTW i asked in a earlier post if anyone knew of a nice wave type hair that i could get for my next sewin you know i get kind of tired of curling the straight hair...


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Ladies,

 I am in with you guys on the sew in challenge! I got mine on Monday January 2, 2006. I love it! I have all the hair on my sides out in the front and back (I just couldn't risk that hair being pulled into a tight braid!) The rest of my hair in the middle is braded in rows and all the tracks are facing the back. I got my hair done like this because I wear a ponytail the whole time i'm in a sew in! I absolutely love it! I've been spraying my scalp morining and night with my surge and mtg mix, as well as using infusium. I use s curl on my hair thats out to smooth it down. I plan on keeping it up @ least a month (I get bored very easily!) I am hoping it will last until March 1! HHG.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 5, 2006)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> girl i am loving ur hair so much...it is so pretty...and it looks so so natural....i am loving the highlights...next time im getting highlights for sure...



Thanks so much.
 But why didnt somebody tell me the MGT doesnt go well the Outre Remi hair  I had to wash my hair because it absorbed so much oil until it got slick and limp. I have to go to the stylist to blend the front again.  So this weave is costin alot more than planned. Im going curly or spanish wave in Feb.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 5, 2006)

mysweetevie said:
			
		

> Thanks so much.
> But why didnt somebody tell me the MGT doesnt go well the Outre Remi hair  I had to wash my hair because it absorbed so much oil until it got slick and limp. I have to go to the stylist to blend the front again.  So this weave is costin alot more than planned. Im going curly or spanish wave in Feb.




girl i had the same problem..when i used my Urban beauty hair and used WGHO on it...i applied it to my scalp and then wrapped it up in a scarf..the next morning my weave looked so so oily that i couldnt do anything with it..so i came home tried to wash it..which was successful and it wouldve held up but instead the girl that did my sewin used glue around my edges(big no no) i want my edges..and that lifted up..so tried to make it stay and it wldnt work and then i think a piece of the sewin ended up coming loose and i had to take it out...all that work trying to keep it in..and that was only after keeping it in for just 4 days...

thats kind of why im scared to even try to put MTG or any oil right now in my hair..i might get too heavy handed with it..and it may end up like before...thats why im sticking with either applying it(Mango butter) or spraying it with the Scurl/Surge/infusim mixture....at least i have some control of that and it wont run onto my weave...and its not oily...


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 6, 2006)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> im getting to the point where im hating my sewin hair..i love it when i leave my place because its laying just right and all in the right place...but by the time i go a couple of hours or go somewhere its all tangled,sometimes all over the place, and the portion that i have turned over has dropped...what is it the hair that i brought?...is there something i could do to stop this from happening??? i think it was the brand called Evonne...its so nerve wrecking...i will never buy this brand of hair again...i usually buy Urban Beauty..i dont remember having this problem with Urban Beauty...or i might try Remy...does anyone apply oil to the weave itself? i was just wondering because i thought if i applied a little creme to it that it would be better and not all over the place....BTW i asked in a earlier post if anyone knew of a nice wave type hair that i could get for my next sewin you know i get kind of tired of curling the straight hair...



I have the goddess remi body wave in and it's working out pretty good. Since I've washed it, it's not as wavy as it was fresh out the pack but now that I've gotten the right combo of products in it after I wash it, it looks pretty good. This is definitely easier than having to curl the straight hair though. I don't think I'm gonna go back to straight hair. I'll just reuse this hair and straighten it if need be. HTH...


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nita_h said:
			
		

> I'm in
> I got my sew-in on Dec 29. I don't like it at all
> I will leave it in until mid-feb and the next one will stay in until May1



Why don't you like it Nita?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 6, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> I have the goddess remi body wave in and it's working out pretty good. Since I've washed it, it's not as wavy as it was fresh out the pack but now that I've gotten the right combo of products in it after I wash it, it looks pretty good. This is definitely easier than having to curl the straight hair though. I don't think I'm gonna go back to straight hair. I'll just reuse this hair and straighten it if need be. HTH...




thanks i'll give it try...

look at you looking pretty like a model..you go...
how is your hair sewin???? does it tangle much or shed???


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 6, 2006)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> thanks i'll give it try...
> 
> look at you looking pretty like a model..you go...
> how is your hair sewin???? does it tangle much or shed???



Thanks. That was an instant weave in that picture. The weave I have now is just sewn in with a little bit out in the front for blending.  The cornrows are straight back with synthetic hair. I've been cowashing it every few days until I figured out how to get the waves to stay. I haven't had any tangling and little bit of shedding. Not nearly as much as the regular BSS hair though.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 6, 2006)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> okay i just started this challenge and i have a question i got my sew-in done..*but the hairdresser used some glue at the top around the front(dont ask me why i dont know) but what im afraid of now is putting too much oil in my hair..because you know how oil can loosen bonded in parts...*and then im scared to shampoo this part or wet it...then i thought that since she did this im probably going to have to cut back on the time that i keep this in with it having some places where it is bond in...its not that much of bond in...because i wouldve went crazy if it was...my question is will it loosen those parts up if i use too much oil or try to shampoo???
> 
> 
> Okay update dont ever ever use MTG and WHGO together and apply it to the scalp..i woke up this morning from putting this to my scalp and my weave was so oily and wet looking..it looked crazy...so what did i have to do..of course wash it...so i went and brought the shampoo that the weave package recommended i use...its Jamaican Dream Lemongrass shampoo...i rinsed my hair first then sprayed it with this shampoo then rinsed it out...after that i blowdryed it...i had to glue the edges where they had lifted up and finally the hair looks alot better than what it did and i was able to get the top of my hair to look better to cover up the top...i think im going to try to find a different person to sew in my hair...she was cheap but i think i could find someone that doesnt use the glue because im fearing for my edges...so i made the decision that this may hold up for maybe 6 weeks instead of 8 im crossing my fingers because i never kept a sew in that long in..usually i keep it in for around 4 weeks...so i think i would be trying to push it too far for 8 weeks...


Find someone who braids then sew it in yourself, just wear a headwrap or hat home. 
Now the glue, Oh no that's really bad news, hairglue will mess up your hair and any growth your trying to get. You might want to use the oil/grease and get that oil out and sew that part onto the braid. 
I'm un-offically on this challenge I do this off and on all the time. When I do this I braid my hair in a spiral around my head, I alternate which side I start from each time. form outside edges braid in. Sew in the weave in the same direction, you'll need @ least 2-3 hair packets of weaving to get it thick enough to cover the braid tracks, BTW don't make the edge hairline too tight, no brushing or pulling it, just smooth it down w. your hands and oils/butters scurl etc... and you use a headband to cover the front/back. 
I used to have someone do it for me, but I learned it myself, saving tons of $ this way, I was going to go into detail in my journal but the journals are still down. HTH


----------



## Nita_h (Jan 6, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Why don't you like it Nita?



Some of my hair was left out for blending. She used 1B which like dark brown and my hair is black. It looks like a very bad weave job. I tried coloring the hair that was left out. I used a honey brown rinse. It didn't change not 1 shade, it's still much darker than the weave
__________________


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 20, 2006)

Any updates ladies? I took my weave out on Monday. Decided to skip the relaxer. I'm taking a break for a week or two. Then it's back to the weave. Not sure what kind of hair though. Thinking about a lighter color.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 20, 2006)

i still have my sew in weave in....yesterday made it a total of 5 weeks...its holding up okay...im really kind of ready to take it out and change the hair to something more easy where i dont have to curl it...and also to add some hair with streaks in it...i usually kept weaves in for i believe up to 4 to 5 weeks...so this is good for me to not have taking it out...


----------



## Nita_h (Jan 20, 2006)

Does sew-in grow hair faster than getting it glued in?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 20, 2006)

Nita_h said:
			
		

> Does sew-in grow hair faster than getting it glued in?



I always thought it did but I'm no expert. That glue can take your hair out though. Besides sew ins last longer. One of my friends has a short haircut and she always gets hers glued. And her hair grows fine.  Personally, I hate the glue. I've only had it if I had to have a few tracks added to my hair for a particular style or occasion or something. I hate how it feels and then they come up on the edges.  Then again I guess that's with any track. Once I had a sew in where the stylist cut the track after she sewed each row in and the edges came up with those too. It was a pain in the ass. I don't know why she didn't just keep going. HTH...


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 20, 2006)

Nita_h said:
			
		

> Does sew-in grow hair faster than getting it glued in?




I believe that sewins do make your hair grow faster than glue in....i know ive been advertising her website so much...but she is truly and inspiration to me and some others on this forum...take a look and see how much sewins can make hair grow with proper care.....

http://public.fotki.com/Reniece20/

i really think that glue is so messy...and then sometimes even when ive had some tracks glued in all i can worry about is how a pain in the butt its going to be to get it out...and i hope it doesnt be messy...and then you have to make sure you get all of the glue out...sometimes it is best to go to a professional stylist to remove the glue...and sometimes glue can result in thinning hair...Reniece also explains it and how it thinned her hair out....


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey ladies,

 I took my first sew in out yesterday! I had it in for 3weeks 3 days, so I guess a month. That is soooooo good for me b/c I usually keep only 2 weeks. I plan on getting it redone this weekend. I got some new hair, and can't wait to redo! I noticed so much growth! My hair looks and feels so much thicker! When I took the braids out, my hair was so soft and not hard and dry like before I knew how to take care of my sew in. I have not flat ironed to measure, and do not plan on doing that until May, but I feel January's sew in was successful. I will redo my sew in every month until May. My scalp does feel pretty sore I don't know if it's from the WGO SURGE/MTG mix, or if it's from my hair growing. Does anyone else experience sore scalp when their hair is  growing? I think that's what it is. I also experienced the itches really bad with this sew in! Good luck ladies, and I'll update you all @ the end of February! I have been taking pictures, but I won't post until May 06, so everyone can see my 1 year hair growth comparison shots! I know I know, u wanna c now, but I'ma make yall wait!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 27, 2006)

pretty-girl#1 said:
			
		

> My scalp does feel pretty sore I don't know if it's from the WGO SURGE/MTG mix, or if it's from my hair growing. Does anyone else experience sore scalp when their hair is  growing? I think that's what it is.


My scalp has been really sore lately too. I hope that means my hair is growing!  Anyone else experience this too? Is that really what it means? I usually relax at about 12 weeks but I'm on like 9 and my hair is out of control. I definitely called and made an appt to get my hair relaxed on thursday. Maybe this means my vitamins are working. Guess I should start taking them more regularly then...


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok ladies, I had this weave since  New years and im getting bored. I want try something new.  So my weaver suggested this...

Weeks 1 & 2 brastrap 
Weeks 3 & 4 Mid Back
Week  5 & 6 Shoulder

I think this plan will work....also I need a touch up because i havent had one. My next full weave is Feb 10 

Question do you only touch up your hair that's out or the entire head?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 27, 2006)

yall are bored...im bored out of mind...im trying to stray from the challenge because im wanting to just cut my hair and start over and start going to someone for treatments on a regular basis...im sick and tired of weaves and braids...i have been doing weaves and braids for a year(2005) and judging by pics before i put this weave in im just ready to go and start over...im sorry im just venting right now...but let me see if i have the same thought when i take it out...its six weeks for me...and goin on 9 weeks for me without a relaxer..and my edges are so nappy...but i really want to go to a professional to do my chemical services....


Ms Sweetevie when you mention week 1 and 2 for brastrap etc...that mean after the two weeks u are going to take your weave out and put another weave in for midback to be worn for weeks 3 and 4???

im thinking of trying to switch my weave out once a month..where it for four weeks and then change it etc...


----------



## brownqt31 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
I officially want to join this challenge. This is my first time wearing a weave and so far I love it. I am kind of worried about not weighing the weave hair down with oils but keeping my own scalp moisturized. I am also having some problems with the frizzies. I think I just need to buy better hair.
I plan on keeping the weave in until April but I will get it redone at the end of February.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi yall..chiming in..my weave will be 1 month old feb 1st..wich is in 5 days..i already have 1/4 inch of new growth..i thought i would be able to keep this weave in for 3 month...i doubt it, but ima stretch this sucka out for 8 weeks, ima tighten it up this week, that tighten session should take my weave 1 month longer..but so far so good..my hair is still looking good , ima wash it this week and do a hot oil and deep condition on the hair weave..
keep weavin yall! we can do it!


----------



## aprilbiz (Jan 27, 2006)

I want to join.  I've been wanting to do this for a long time, but I do not know how to do a full-head sew-in.  If anyone can point me in the right direction it'd be much appreciated.  

Right now I'm doing just plain braids without hair added and tucking them under a fall with a headband... it's quite lumpy.  I"m going to switch to cornrows.  

The products I am using are:

Creme of Nature Detangling Shampoo - once per week
Emergencee - for once per month protein treatments
Aphoghee Balance Moisturizer conditioner
Infusium23 leave-in treatment
Long Aid Activator Gel - best activator I've used! very moisturizing
Foam wrap lotion


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 27, 2006)

Check out the weaves/extensions forum over at blackhairmedia.com. If you search, a lot of members have how to's with pictures in their fotkis and in old posts. HTH...


----------



## aprilbiz (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Bmoreflygirl!  I'll check it out.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Feb 2, 2006)

well im getting ready to get my sewin redone on Saturday..i cant wait its really is time...7 weeks of wearing my sew in weave...and 9 weeks post relaxer....


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 3, 2006)

I took out my braids 2 weeks ago, right now I'm planning on waiting 6 more weeks before I get my touch up and then 3 weeks after the touch up I will put in the weave.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 4, 2006)

How are all my weaved up girls doin?
i am a month plus into my full head weave and all is well..i plan on leaving it in for another month or so..it needs to be tightened up big time though..my hair has grown sooo much in this month.
wassup with yall..?


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 4, 2006)

I just got my 2nd weave sewn in last week.  It's hanging in there.  The braids were a little tight around the edges at first but it's okay now.  I have some red wavy hair.  I think I'm going back black the next go round. Maybe curly.  Oh yeah, I started back on my vitamins and have been taking them pretty regularly.  I always fall off after a while.  They seem like they're working.  I was at week 8 having a fit with my hair.  It usually doesn't get like that until week 12 or so, so I hope that means I have more new growth than usual. When my hair was wet some pieces in the front grazed my shoulder!!   Shoulder length hear I come! Oh yeah, my eyebrows keep growing back in after I get them waxed within a week or two.  I usually get them waxed every once in a while. I don't even know how often. I know I wait longer than a month.  Could it be the vitamins? Any one else experience this? HHG Ladies...


----------



## remnant (Feb 4, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> How are all my weaved up girls doin?
> i am a month plus into my full head weave and all is well..i plan on leaving it in for another month or so..it needs to be tightened up big time though..my hair has grown sooo much in this month.
> wassup with yall..?


 

 One more week and I will remove my full head sew in (on my head since 6 weeks), then take pic's for you all weave girls ( to see the growth ) by the grace of God!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Feb 4, 2006)

well okay i just got my 2nd weave done...i really am loving the hair i have...i got some highlights in it and its back straight...i was even out running around while it was raining a little with no umbrella and it held up really good...i got it the same way sewed in all over with a bang...i really like this look maybe next time i'll switch it up with a different color...i still have the straight hair..i did relax my hair..but i still have some breakage in areas...and if im not going to start over i have a very very long way to go...but im still thinking about starting over....and going with a short cut maybe taking a break with weaves...and im comfortable with my hairstylist that is doing my weaves doing my short cuts and relaxers....shes really nice...so here i go for maybe another 6 weeks....i think this hair is going to be better than that Evonne..i will never go with that hair again in my life....this time i got Outre...it feels really nice....


----------



## BahaGirl (Feb 4, 2006)

I really want to use mtg but I'm scared it will make my weave oily. I read that some of you guys apply it to the scalp but doesn't it still seep to the weave? Would using a spray bottle make it better?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Feb 4, 2006)

BahaGirl said:
			
		

> I really want to use mtg but I'm scared it will make my weave oily. I read that some of you guys apply it to the scalp but doesn't it still seep to the weave? Would using a spray bottle make it better?




Girl i tried that and when i wraped my weave up in the morning it came out as a oily mess i had to wash my hair....i think i did it two times the very first weave i had and that one didnt last know more than 4 days(but mostly because i did that with the oil and plus the way the lady did my hair)...and i had to wash it this last time when i did it again but i dont think i used MTG i think it may have been some other kind of oil/grease.....so just be careful..im not heavy handed with it...ive used the grease on the scalp but very sparingly or some mango butter.....


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 5, 2006)

BahaGirl said:
			
		

> I really want to use mtg but I'm scared it will make my weave oily. I read that some of you guys apply it to the scalp but doesn't it still seep to the weave? Would using a spray bottle make it better?


 
i would not mess with the mtg at all if u have a strait weave, maybe a curly one ..but the strait weave would get too oildy and stiff..


----------



## XXXtacy (Feb 5, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> i would not mess with the mtg at all if u have a strait weave, maybe a curly one ..but the strait weave would get too oildy and stiff..



*You are ablsoulutely correct. *I have to stop using it because it makes my hair so oily and I really cant tell if its doing the job. 

Switching to MSM to increase my growth.


----------



## Nita_h (Feb 5, 2006)

I got my sew-in  done yesterday BY A MAN ---everyone else was booked and i was desperate   I'm leaving it in for 3 months if possible.


He did it how it wanted to do it and told me to come back monday so he can finish it the way i want it  

He half did my hair so i gave him half the money 

WhAT Was I THInking 

It looks okay, but just not what i ask for


----------



## XXXtacy (Feb 5, 2006)

Nita_h said:
			
		

> I got my sew-in  done yesterday BY A MAN ---everyone else was booked and i was desperate   I'm leaving it in for 3 months if possible.
> 
> 
> He did it how it wanted to do it and told me to come back monday so he can finish it the way i want it
> ...



 
Finding a good weavologist (that's what they're called on another board) can be tricky. 

I hope it works out for you the next time. 

I try not to give people too many chances with my hair dont want to be bald or damaged.


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey everybody,

    I did my second sew in about a week ago! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is my all time favorite sew in and to think I did it myself! I would have never thought I could do my own sew in. I got my mother to braid my hair all going back except I left my fronts, sides and back out for a pony tail if I choose. I took the braids and sewed them down. I put a weave net over the braids and sewed it to the braids. I sewed my tracks to the weave net and kinda like made a wig. My hair looks so natural! I cut some cute layers in my hair and I have gotten so many compliments! Hopefully, I'll leave this weave in until the end of March. It pretty enough! I love this challenge! HHG Everybody!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 8, 2006)

Nita_h said:
			
		

> I got my sew-in done yesterday BY A MAN ---everyone else was booked and i was desperate I'm leaving it in for 3 months if possible.
> 
> 
> He did it how it wanted to do it and told me to come back monday so he can finish it the way i want it
> ...


 
you know some of these stylists need to find a new line of work! ho unproffesional is that! leaving ur haor half done is strait pitiful..girl, i would let him finish it and then find urself a new stylists..that sucks! sorry to hear this happned to you..


----------



## caramel apple bottom (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

 I am joining the sewn in weave challenge. I was curious to know if it was possible for me to have some of my hair out so it would look more natural. and the rest sewn in. I was also wondering if there was any special technique or regimin to keep the hair that is left out from breaking off. Thanks

Caramel apple bottom


----------



## annieup (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am joining the official 2006 sew in challenge. I leave a small portion of my hair out with a part in the middle (see picture) and the rest is cornrolled and sewn in.  To answer your question, I use ashea...shea butter pomade on the hair, brush it really good and dab more pomade to get it smooth.  Then I tie a black scarf over really tight and put a swimming cap on top of that (ghetto, I know) so my hair can be as flat as possible. When I take this off the next morning, it blends pretty well with the weave. However, i'm trying to figure out another method as another alternative. I'm going to experiment with mouse to see what happens.


----------



## caramel apple bottom (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks  so much for your advice


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay so that reddish wavy crap i had in my head pretty much turned to a ball of frizz. I had to take that crap out.  Don't buy Outre Body Wave guys!! Well it might have been the color and length but I'll never buy that again. I took it out in less than 3 weeks.  I went back to my old tried and true. Sensationnel Goddess Remy French Wave.  This is the 3rd time I've reused this hair for a weave.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 18, 2006)

outre sounds like a good deal...3rd time use...


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh no I reused the sensationnel goddess remy over.  Any updates ladies? We're coming up on month 3.  How's it going?


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 28, 2006)

I still have in the same weave...lol..i am sooo ready to take it out too..
its time.but it still is going strong though..my hair has grown so much! i cant wait to take it out and see the results..but the time i take it out, i will be reweaving with the same style, i love it..


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 28, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> I still have in the same weave...lol..i am sooo ready to take it out too..
> its time.but it still is going strong though..my hair has grown so much! i cant wait to take it out and see the results..but the time i take it out, i will be reweaving with the same style, i love it..



Really? What kind of hair did you use?  I'm about to take this french wave out.  It starts to look dry after a few days and I don't wanna keep washing it since its cold out.  Well that and I want a fresh new do so I can be cute on my birthday Friday.


----------



## Chanteuse (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm still going strong too.  I made it to 7 1/2 weeks with my first weave but that Urban Beauty Hair was working my last nerve!  It was all good for the first week or two but after that it was tangling, shedding and frizzing horribly!  This time I decided to try the organic synthetic hair, the one Brandy is endorsing now.  I was looking for the Sensationel Pro-10 but all they had was the Zury.  The BSS lady said that it was same thing and they are owned by the same people (never knew that)  
I've *never* had a synthetic weave before but I read really good reviews on this hair.  Also, I figure there's not point in spending a lot of money on supposedly "better brands" pf weave hair if it's still going to tangle, shed and frizz.  I might as well go cheap for that  

I just put it in yesterday and so far it looks good, not overly shiney like typical synthetic hair at all.  We'll see how it holds up.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 28, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Really? What kind of hair did you use? I'm about to take this french wave out. It starts to look dry after a few days and I don't wanna keep washing it since its cold out. Well that and I want a fresh new do so I can be cute on my birthday Friday.


 
I use wet and wavy hair mixed with spanish wavy from Lugo's hair center, this hair lasts 4eva..but my hair has grown over so much ..the weave is sittin on top of my fro..


----------



## kit-kat (Mar 1, 2006)

Bmoreflygirl...

Which instant weave is that.  I loveit!


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 2, 2006)

kit-kat said:
			
		

> Bmoreflygirl...
> 
> Which instant weave is that.  I loveit!



Thanks Kit Kat!  That's actually a weave in that picture.  It's Sensationnel Goddess Remy French Wave.  This is the 3rd time I've reused it for a weave.  It's held up pretty good.  I don't think I'm gonna use it anymore though.  It's starting to get a little dry and tangly.  Ah well at least I got my money's worth...


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 2, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> I use wet and wavy hair mixed with spanish wavy from Lugo's hair center, this hair lasts 4eva..but my hair has grown over so much ..the weave is sittin on top of my fro..



LOL yeah I have a fro under here too.  When I took that red hair out my cornrows were still intact bc they were only 3 weeks old so I sewed the french wave on top.  I think I'm on week 6 or 7 now and it's a jungle under there!


----------



## diamoness (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi ladies, I'm actually doin the crown and glory challenge, but I have the urge to change my look for spring. I want to do a sew-in for the next few months.  I saw some hair I wanna try:

I want the nubian curl 12in weave.
http://www.nubiankinks.com/hair.html

what do you think?
Has anyone ordered from them before? How's the hair quality?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello ladies 
I love this thread, I am so glad that i took the time to read it.
I am so confused right now.

I've been growing out for about 11 weeks right now. No drama, no more breaking or shedding, my hair is always moisturized and never tangles.
But I look real raggedy and I am fed up using my growing out period as an excuse to look bummy 

Next weekend I am getting a free weave by my hairdresser. I just didnt see how I could get the weave and continue to treat my hair etc with the weave in. But now that I've read you guys' responses I am convinced.

The next thing is that i have ALWAYS worn my weaves the same way.. (see avatar) That's me and my hair FOREVER amen! 
the downside to that is that I have always had the center out and that part of my hair is now catching back, it's now growing, it had gotten about 2 inches in length when I realised what was going on.

So now down to the stuff... I am going to get the weave in, but I want a full weave and because I have a box head, full weaves look bumpy and coneheadish.. 
I saw some of the curly styles that you guys have, and the closest I have come to experimenting with that is the Sensationnel Instant Weave HZ7021. I look real pretty with it, but the combs in the front and back really bother my scalp.

Please tell me what kind of hair I would need to get that kinda look in a full weave?
I really dont want to sacrifice the new growth... my hope has been to continue stretching till April 16th. Ive come so far I dont want to turn back now.

Then, what Flat Iron can I get, that's cost effective and I can pick up at a BSS or Sally's would you recommend? So that I can keep the front naps in check!? 

I am really anxious to get responses!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 9, 2006)

Trini, if whom ever is doing ur hair makes a full head look coneheddish..then they are braiding your hair underneath wrong.. there is a specific way, a few as a matter of fact, to combat that conehead look..anyhoo..how about a cornrowed style, where it is braided in the front and weaved int the back...just try to get all that hair covered up..i used to do partial weaves for sooo many yrs, and no matter what i did, i could never get that part of my hair to grow out as long as the rest of the hair that was protected..
what kinda hair u ask...i get my hair from here in NY..i dunno if u wanna mail order..


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 9, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> Trini, if whom ever is doing ur hair makes a full head look coneheddish..then they are braiding your hair underneath wrong.. there is a specific way, a few as a matter of fact, to combat that conehead look..anyhoo..how about a cornrowed style, where it is braided in the front and weaved int the back...just try to get all that hair covered up..i used to do partial weaves for sooo many yrs, and no matter what i did, i could never get that part of my hair to grow out as long as the rest of the hair that was protected..
> what kinda hair u ask...i get my hair from here in NY..i dunno if u wanna mail order..


 
I dont do mail order, and I am coming to NY next week Friday night, and getting my hair done in Brooklyn on Sunday.
SHe has never done a full head for me though, I'm gonna call her now and ask her about it. Because I refuse to have my hair all different lengths forever.
The conehead cost me $150 here in philly, wiht no hair or relaxer included, I was NOT happy. It looked like a wig, and I had hair left out in front which didnt blend well at all.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 9, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> LOL yeah I have a fro under here too. When I took that red hair out my cornrows were still intact bc they were only 3 weeks old so I sewed the french wave on top. I think I'm on week 6 or 7 now and it's a jungle under there!


 
chile who u tellin... ..when i 1st fid my hair, it was below my shoulders..now it has grown up so much, the weave is  bottom of neck length..   a hot mess..i tell ya!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 9, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> I dont do mail order, and I am coming to NY next week Friday night, and getting my hair done in Brooklyn on Sunday.
> SHe has never done a full head for me though, I'm gonna call her now and ask her about it. Because I refuse to have my hair all different lengths forever.
> The conehead cost me $150 here in philly, wiht no hair or relaxer included, I was NOT happy. It looked like a wig, and I had hair left out in front which didnt blend well at all.


if u are coming to NY , I can reccommend for strait hair..go to Mona's hair on flatbush ave..get the remy hair..it is the jAM!! I LOVE IT!
curly hair...always lugo's hair center for me..on snyder and flatbush.. hair lasts and lasts..4 eva!
find out how they braid the hair underneath, and maybe see a few pics if they have it..i know how u feel, i had someone do a conehead weave on me as well...


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 9, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> if u are coming to NY , I can reccommend for strait hair..go to Mona's hair on flatbush ave..get the remy hair..it is the jAM!! I LOVE IT!
> curly hair...always lugo's hair center for me..on snyder and flatbush.. hair lasts and lasts..4 eva!
> find out how they braid the hair underneath, and maybe see a few pics if they have it..i know how u feel, i had someone do a conehead weave on me as well...


 
Ill have to figure out how to get there, but how much do these weaves cost?


----------



## phynestone (Mar 9, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Kit Kat!  That's actually a weave in that picture.  It's Sensationnel Goddess Remy French Wave.  This is the 3rd time I've reused it for a weave.  It's held up pretty good.  I don't think I'm gonna use it anymore though.  It's starting to get a little dry and tangly.  Ah well at least I got my money's worth...



Did you order it online or get it from a BSS? It looks really good.

You look too cute in your photo. Are you a model?


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 9, 2006)

19sweetie said:
			
		

> Did you order it online or get it from a BSS? It looks really good.
> 
> You look too cute in your photo. Are you a model?



Thanks! Yeah, I'm just getting started and trying to build my portfolio.  I bought my hair from a BSS here, but I know that you can buy it from hairsisters.com.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 9, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> Ill have to figure out how to get there, but how much do these weaves cost?


 

well, the hair from lugo's , cost is by the ounce...i usuallly pay about 130.00 -140 , to do a full head of weave.. mona's hair is around 75.00 a pack...for 16-18 inches i believe..both of the  hair stores are within the same area..across the street from each other infact.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 10, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> well, the hair from lugo's , cost is by the ounce...i usuallly pay about 130.00 -140 , to do a full head of weave.. mona's hair is around 75.00 a pack...for 16-18 inches i believe..both of the hair stores are within the same area..across the street from each other infact.


 
Sweet girl, I dont know what kinda budget you working with, but I think I will just stick to my BSS yaki OUtre. I cant afford that.. no way sir!


----------



## auntybe (Mar 10, 2006)

I knwo I'm late ladies but I am wearing a sew-in/quick weave alternating method for the nest two years.  My hair gets so dry that I have become a conditioning fool.  Does anyone use oil sheen or spritz on their weave.  I am tempted to try a closure piece.  My hair frizzes if any is left out and it looks too wiggy when it's not.

Auntybe


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 10, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> Sweet girl, I dont know what kinda budget you working with, but I think I will just stick to my BSS yaki OUtre. I cant afford that.. no way sir!


] it is expensive , but most of the BSS hair IMO sucks, and tangles and looks a mess after 2 weeks tops..im not saying all BSS hair, but in my expierience, damn near most..i pay alot for my hair, but this hair lasts me a very long time..i mean, i have had the same weave in my head now since january 1st..and it still looks good , and ima take it out..re braid it, and reuse the same hair ..the hair is worth it b/c it can be reused..i dont have a huge budget either..i just reuse the old hair i had previously..
but i do understAND.. everyone dies not have 140 bucks to splurge on hair...i feel ya..


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah asummertyme, 
I Sure dont have that money to spend on hair like that.
The Yaki OUtre really does me good. And by week 2 I normally start wearing it in a ponytail anyway. I am soo simple! 

Needless to say, I'm itching to put this relaxer in my hair and get my weave done.. I cannot wait!!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 11, 2006)

Trini, if u are gonna weave ur hair..how come ur gonna relax it 1st?
are u getting a full head or partial?


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 11, 2006)

auntybe said:
			
		

> I knwo I'm late ladies but I am wearing a sew-in/quick weave alternating method for the nest two years. My hair gets so dry that I have become a conditioning fool. Does anyone use oil sheen or spritz on their weave. I am tempted to try a closure piece. My hair frizzes if any is left out and it looks too wiggy when it's not.
> 
> Auntybe


 
auntybe..i do full head weaves..for moisture i use better braids spray..yeah, i used a closure peice b4 i learned how to doa full head of weave..mines came out ok..


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 11, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> Trini, if u are gonna weave ur hair..how come ur gonna relax it 1st?
> are u getting a full head or partial?


 
Well, I dont like how my hair looks without the weaves.
It's at a weird phase right now, and although I use phony ponys and instant weaves, I was just stretching my relaxer for 12 to 16 weeks.
I'm at week 11 now and I'm tired of looking bummy everyday.

I know someone said that you could just relax the edges and leave the rest undone to be covered up by a weave. I'm scared


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 11, 2006)

I only ask because, if ur gonna get a full weave, u can keep stretching your relaxer..


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 11, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> I only ask because, if ur gonna get a full weave, u can keep stretching your relaxer..


 
I was thinking abou that as well.
I have never ever gotten a full weave before. I think I have a big head and I dunno how that is gonna look.
Now I wear the curly instant weave by Sensationnel and it looks real cute, but I dont know if I can pull it off.

I cant have anything covering my forehead, I break out. And when weaves go all back they look bumpy


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 11, 2006)

o i c...the last weave i had looked cone heddy too..i hated it!..i had always did my own partial weaves..but since i went natural i told myself that i dont wanna go thru the trail and error of some wack stylist who cant weave..that weave the stlist did , i had to wear a scarf, headband, hat..anything to cover the middle up...lol


----------



## remnant (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi, weave ladies, yesterday, I went to my braider for my second full head weave of the challenge, I'll remove it the 20 april (6 weeks)! 
Wish me luck!


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 13, 2006)

Alright, I'm on weave #3 now.  My first full head weave.  I'm not really sure if I like it or not. I think it makes me look like I'm 12.  I've found that it looks better pulled back off my face.  Besides the hair in my face was annoying me all day.  The African ladies were arguing back and forth in French the whole time (only they didn't know I understood what they were saying) about how it should be cornrowed and once she was almost done she wanted to take the front down and start over bc she didn't do it right.  I was like nah I'm ready to go I've already been here an hour longer than I should have.  She was able to fix it and I'm glad that I finally have all my hair braided up.  Hopefully it'll help the front to catch up.  Ah well... like it or not it'll be in here for at least the next 5 weeks.  Granted this hair doesn't get all icky.  How are you ladies doing with your weaves?


----------



## cutebajangirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Well the first weave  I had that I mentioned early on in the thread I didnt like so I took it out a week later. I have since been wearing my lacefront off and on and now have another weave. I went to Billy Jeans on 116th and got them to braid down my hair real small and I came home and sewed on the hair (Sensationnel Goddess Remi Yaki). I like it much better than the first weave. I'll have pics soon. I'm gonna try to keep it until the beginning of May.


----------



## phynestone (Mar 16, 2006)

I can't wait to take out my weave. I've been wearing straight back, but I have to put a headband in the front to hide the tracks showing. I can't wait until it's brastrap.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have to postpone my full head weave for another week. I'll just keep wearing my INstant weave for another week and hopefully I'll get to Brooklyn next weekend and get my hair done then.


----------



## metro_qt (Mar 16, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm on weave #3 now.  My first full head weave.  I'm not really sure if I like it or not. I think it makes me look like I'm 12.  I've found that it looks better pulled back off my face.  Besides the hair in my face was annoying me all day.  The African ladies were arguing back and forth in French the whole time (only they didn't know I understood what they were saying) about how it should be cornrowed and once she was almost done she wanted to take the front down and start over bc she didn't do it right.  I was like nah I'm ready to go I've already been here an hour longer than I should have.  She was able to fix it and I'm glad that I finally have all my hair braided up.  Hopefully it'll help the front to catch up.  Ah well... like it or not it'll be in here for at least the next 5 weeks.  Granted this hair doesn't get all icky.  How are you ladies doing with your weaves?




I didn't know i'd be on the weave challenge, but here I am!!!
I got my weave 2 weeks ago, and i'll probably leave it in for another 4 weeks.
It's a full head, and I love it.
I'm just wondering about the girl who braided my hair.. she did it way too tight... my back and edges are going to be gone when I take this down...

BmoreFlyy.. can you tell me what kind of hair you have in your signiature? I love it, I think i'd like that for my next weave...


----------



## metro_qt (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh yes ladies... I haven't read the whole thread... how do lace fronts work... as in, where do you get them, are they sewn into your hair?

I'd like to try this so that I don't put as much stress on my hair edges...
Any suggestions?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah, what are lace fronts?

I should have thought about this a long time ago, but do any of you ladies know of a place to do a full weave here in Philly?
the last time I got a weave it cost me $150 with a lil wash, that was all. I cant afford that nonsense, esp if I have to buy hair too.
A full weave in brooklyn is $90 for the most. Talk about price difference.


----------



## phynestone (Mar 16, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, what are lace fronts?
> 
> I should have thought about this a long time ago, but do any of you ladies know of a place to do a full weave here in Philly?
> the last time I got a weave it cost me $150 with a lil wash, that was all. I cant afford that nonsense, esp if I have to buy hair too.
> A full weave in brooklyn is $90 for the most. Talk about price difference.



My goodness! I would think a full-headed weave would be cheaper in a place like Philly. I'm in TX and the salons I've checked into in my city start at $150. I wish i could get it cheaper, but I'd have to drive 2-3 hours just to find someone who could do it cheaper, which is ridiculous. 

I believe lace fronts are those weaves that look more natural b/c the scalp part is supposed to match your skin and is sometimes covered w/ makeup. Beyonce and Tyra both wear them sometimes. I'm not sure if I explained it carefully.


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey ladies,

 I'm in my 3rd sew in of the year. I have blond and brown hair that looks like a natural curly fro. It is a full head and I've gotten many compliments. I hope this hair can last me to the end of this month. Then I'll take it out and do the same type of hair in black. I am happy right now with this look. It also gives me an idea of how I'll look with my natural hair. For those who wanted to know what a lacefront wig is. It is a hand made wig that is supposed to be extra thin and look extra natural. You glue it to the sides of your head and you can wear it for a few days/ weeks like that. You can part your hair any where on the wig and it is the choice of many famous women when they want a quick new look. HHG


----------



## metro_qt (Mar 16, 2006)

pretty-girl#1 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm in my 3rd sew in of the year. I have blond and brown hair that looks like a natural curly fro. It is a full head and I've gotten many compliments. I hope this hair can last me to the end of this month. Then I'll take it out and do the same type of hair in black. I am happy right now with this look. It also gives me an idea of how I'll look with my natural hair. For those who wanted to know what a lacefront wig is. It is a hand made wig that is supposed to be extra thin and look extra natural. You glue it to the sides of your head and you can wear it for a few days/ weeks like that. You can part your hair any where on the wig and it is the choice of many famous women when they want a quick new look. HHG




OOO really? so the lace front is more of a temporary, 3 day maybe 1 week change.....
hmmmm...


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 16, 2006)

So do you just get a stocking cap and glue the hair on to your head like that then? 
I saw my gf do that before, but I dont know if it's the same thing.
She got a 26 piece look. 
Any philly ladies know where and how I can get a lace front done?


----------



## simpleDIVA (Mar 16, 2006)

I Have ARRIVED! Oh my goodness, I swear I've been lurking on this site for almost four months. And I finally learned how to subscribe. But ANYwayz, I definetly wanna join this challenge. My regime is as follows;

1. Weave for four weeks 
2. Remove weave and deep condition
3. Redo weave
4. Relaxe every 5-6 months
6. Trim if needed and give hair a break for three weeks
7. begin cycle again

Other than my regime, I MTG three times a week and take both fingerprinted horsetail and noixin once daily (even if I don't get the growth both vitamins give me soooo much energy when taken before bed).

I'm too excited right now


----------



## remnant (Mar 16, 2006)

simpleDIVA said:
			
		

> I Have ARRIVED! Oh my goodness, I swear I've been lurking on this site for almost four months. And I finally learned how to subscribe. But ANYwayz, I definetly wanna join this challenge. My regime is as follows;
> 
> 1. Weave for four weeks
> 2. Remove weave and deep condition
> ...


 

Welcome simpleDiva, have a nice hair journey with LHCF  !


----------



## cutebajangirl (Mar 16, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> So do you just get a stocking cap and glue the hair on to your head like that then?
> I saw my gf do that before, but I dont know if it's the same thing.
> She got a 26 piece look.
> Any philly ladies know where and how I can get a lace front done?


 
You buy a lacefront. You can look on BHM for info on how to order direct from China (where they are made) or buy one at a considerably marked up price from sellers on ebay and other websites. What you are talking about I've heard reffered to as a quick weave or stocking cap weave that a hairdresser makes on your head.


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 16, 2006)

metro_qt said:
			
		

> I didn't know i'd be on the weave challenge, but here I am!!!
> I got my weave 2 weeks ago, and i'll probably leave it in for another 4 weeks.
> It's a full head, and I love it.
> I'm just wondering about the girl who braided my hair.. she did it way too tight... my back and edges are going to be gone when I take this down...
> ...



It's sensationnel goddess remy french wave


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 16, 2006)

metro_qt said:
			
		

> OOO really? so the lace front is more of a temporary, 3 day maybe 1 week change.....
> hmmmm...



Yeah they say the lacefront wigs can be kept on for weeks at a time but most of the ladies over at BHM say they have to reglue every few days or so.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 16, 2006)

Im ready to get this mess outta my head.   It's been almost 17 weeks of my hair not being out.


----------



## sky_blu (Mar 16, 2006)

mysweetevie said:
			
		

> Im ready to get this mess outta my head.   It's been almost 17 weeks of my hair not being out.



Just about the same for me. Ive been braided up since Jan 13 and plan to take this out next weekend, get relaxed, let my hair breathe for a couple weeks the braid it up for summer. I guess Im in this challenge.


----------



## kit-kat (Mar 16, 2006)

I am in this challenge!  I had my hair sewn in using Milky Way's Ripple Deep 8" hair.  At first I felt that it was too tight because my scalp hurt for like 2 days.  Is that normal?  Some of my edges were left out so I guess that's a plus.

Can someone tell me how to wash my sew in as well as deep comdition my natural hair?  Can you use protein on your braided hair to ensure less breakage?  Do you use a leave in spray for your natural hair?  If so, what type.

I will:
Wash biweekly 
Surge my braids
Sta Sof Fro for moisture


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 17, 2006)

Okay so this weave is itching like hell!  I've never had this much itching before.  It didn't itch the first day, but the second day it did and it's just been an ongoing thing.  I've been spraying braid/weave spray in it and it helps for a little bit but then the itching starts again.  I'm sure my nails are tearing my poor little scalp up.  I did get back on my vitamins again this week after a week hiatus.  I thought the biotin was making my face break out.  There was like a few small bumps it kind of looked like a rash in a few patches on my face. But ended up being because I slept in my friends room and the laundry detergent she used on her sheets my skin didn't like.  I was upset bc I had a little rash on my face the day before my bday but it was gone the next morning.  Ahh well ... Anyone using anything else to combat itching? I'm going crazy over here.  I don't particularly like this hair either.  That might be it.  This weave is coming out in 3 weeks. I don't even care anymore.


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Mar 20, 2006)

I put in my 4th sew in of the year a week ago. I  really like the look. It kinda looks like Kelly Rowland's hair these past few weeks she has been wearing the black curly look. I really like this look on me, and have gotten many compliments on it. I hope it stays up for a while! When my mom went to braid my hair she said "Now this is a nice head of hair!" She had just braided my sister's and brother's hair and it made me feel really good for her to compliment my hair. I believe this challenge is very beneficial to me! I am excited about my hair growth and I hope everyone else is as well!
 HHG


----------



## kit-kat (Mar 21, 2006)

pretty-girl#1 said:
			
		

> I put in my 4th sew in of the year a week ago. I  really like the look. It kinda looks like Kelly Rowland's hair these past few weeks she has been wearing the black curly look. I really like this look on me, and have gotten many compliments on it. I hope it stays up for a while! When my mom went to braid my hair she said "Now this is a nice head of hair!" She had just braided my sister's and brother's hair and it made me feel really good for her to compliment my hair. I believe this challenge is very beneficial to me! I am excited about my hair growth and I hope everyone else is as well!
> HHG




What type of hair is it?


----------



## prettyblac (Mar 26, 2006)

I'M IN I GOT MY FULL HEAD SEW-IN IN JAN NOW IT'S MARCH I'M GOING TO TAKE IT OUT IN APRIL WEAR MY REAL HAIR FOR A MONTH JUST WASH AND CONDITION THEN RE-WEAVE IT IN MAY THEN TAKE IT OUT IN AUG WEAR A MONTH OF CONDITIONING RE-WEAVE IN SEPT THEN WEAR IT UNTIL DECEMBER THEN I WILL START THE NEW YEAR WITH A NEW HAIRSTYLE BEST WISHES EVERYONE.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I got my sew-in yesterday. My hairdresser hooked me up! It looks real nice.
I put in 14 inch 1b Outre Premium.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 30, 2006)

Lng4healthyhair: are you still using Minoval?


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Mar 30, 2006)

kit-kat said:
			
		

> What type of hair is it?




I'm sorry it took me so long to respond. It's by a brand called MODEL MODEL, it is 8" black wet and curly hair. I used two and one half packs and my hair is very full and natural looking! It's totaly easy to style. I just come it out in the morning and wet it with my spray bottel of Aveda/ S-Curl/ Water mix, and use my elixor liquid gel to make it stay in place. I absolutely love it.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 30, 2006)

I cheated....I took the weave out on Sunday   My newgrowth is screaming.   So I have just conditioned and will touchup on Sat.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 30, 2006)

i took my weave out around the 19th after 3 1/2 months , i got alotta growth, i just finished braiding my hair 1 minute ago..plan on leaving this in for 2 months..i alternate...


----------



## sassyhair (Apr 9, 2006)

Can some of you post your braid/weave routines with products, I will be investing in a weave with velvet remi hair soon and I wanna get my monies worth.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 19, 2006)

Weave challenge ladies... any updates? I'm currently taking a break for a week or two but Ill be getting weaved back up probably right before graduation.  How's everyone elses challenge and regimen coming along?


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Apr 19, 2006)

I think Im going to start again. My hair didnt grow that much but it was easy 

I think i will use Janet collection hair. I found a place that sells it for 20 a pack.   Cheap compared to my Remi Velvet that was 80 a pack.  Too me it looked to fake for the price.


----------



## remnant (Apr 28, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Weave challenge ladies... any updates? I'm currently taking a break for a week or two but Ill be getting weaved back up probably right before graduation. How's everyone elses challenge and regimen coming along?


 

I'm cheating girl, actually I have box braids with extensions(crown and glory method) I got bored of my weave head! But the weave challenge worked well for me :
See my pictures the first was before the first weave in december 2005 and the second was in april 2006_(before the trim _)!!


----------



## kit-kat (May 2, 2006)

I took mine out but now I'm missing it.  

Bmorefly...What type of hair does your girl have in the middle?  I like her hair.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 4, 2006)

kit-kat said:
			
		

> I took mine out but now I'm missing it.
> 
> Bmorefly...What type of hair does your girl have in the middle?  I like her hair.


Outre wet and wavy... To be honest it doesn't look that good in person.  It looks like weave.  Before she got it she had showed me pictures of her cousin who had it and was going on about how good the waves looked.  It did look nice in the pictures of the girl, but once I saw it in person I was like thats it? But most curly or wavy bss hair looks like weave to me anyway. That why I opted for the remy.  I had my own brother ask me was that all my hair.  There's some pictures of it in my fotki.  People really thought that was my hair. I had so many dudes tell me I had such pretty hair days even on the days where it was looking kind of dry bc I was being lazy. I'll be buying it again probably in the 18" length and reusing it for weaves the whole summer. Oh yeah, And once you wash it it's gonna go to hell. I had the body wave before and had to take it out after 3 weeks. It looked a frizzy mess. She only got it in for the event so she won't be washing it or anything. She's taking it out in two weeks when school ends.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (May 5, 2006)

I just took out my weave of 5 weeks. It was okay. 
I was really nasty and lazy and did not wash until after a few weeks, I applied products to my scalp throughout. 
It's out now and I am back to my regular schedule and wearing a phony for a while. 
I think I'm gonna do my bantus for a couple weeks and then figure out what's the best for the summer.
Braids are just too heavy for me. 
I'm definitely going to be weaved up in the winter time though, so I might just take the rest of the year easy.


----------



## kit-kat (May 7, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Outre wet and wavy... To be honest it doesn't look that good in person.  It looks like weave.  Before she got it she had showed me pictures of her cousin who had it and was going on about how good the waves looked.  It did look nice in the pictures of the girl, but once I saw it in person I was like thats it? But most curly or wavy bss hair looks like weave to me anyway. That why I opted for the remy.  I had my own brother ask me was that all my hair.  There's some pictures of it in my fotki.  People really thought that was my hair. I had so many dudes tell me I had such pretty hair days even on the days where it was looking kind of dry bc I was being lazy. I'll be buying it again probably in the 18" length and reusing it for weaves the whole summer. Oh yeah, And once you wash it it's gonna go to hell. I had the body wave before and had to take it out after 3 weeks. It looked a frizzy mess. She only got it in for the event so she won't be washing it or anything. She's taking it out in two weeks when school ends.




Thanks Bmore...I will try the Remy instead.


----------



## Lucia (May 7, 2006)

Ladies I updated my journal in the blog section, I put the step by step instructions of how to do a full head sew-in weave w/ headband but none of your real hair will be out and you can moisturize. This is the weave I used to get done and I learned to do it myself and have made tons of progress, saved $$$ and retained good length.  hth


----------



## glamazon386 (May 7, 2006)

I just found some great hair in the clearance bin at the BSS today. It kind of looks like my beloved french wave remy. It's some random sensationnel hair in different packaging. It just said wave wvg and it's 18 inch human hair. It was originally $32.99 a pack but in the clearance bin for $14.99. I used to buy my euro wave out their clearance bin for $14.99 about a year ago for my straight weaves.  Now they have tons of clearance hair.  If this hair holds up, I might go back and buy more.  We'll see what happens once I wash it... I'm very pleased with my purchase though.


----------



## KathyMay (May 8, 2006)

I am taking a hiatus from weaves.  I take mine down in February and had success with my hair growing but I went back to the braids.  I think I will get weave in September or October when it isn't so hot and humid.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 9, 2006)

i have been convinced to take up this challenge too. i plan on getting my sew in next weekend. unfortunately, i dont know any place where i live that i can get the hair from. do any of you know of any hair websites that would send it?


----------



## glamazon386 (May 9, 2006)

danithefatty said:
			
		

> i have been convinced to take up this challenge too. i plan on getting my sew in next weekend. unfortunately, i dont know any place where i live that i can get the hair from. do any of you know of any hair websites that would send it?



hairsisters.com
indianhairs.com
rkhair.com
extensions-plus.com


----------



## glamazon386 (May 9, 2006)

kit-kat said:
			
		

> Thanks Bmore...I will try the Remy instead.



Update on the hair kit-kat, I saw my friend in class today and it looks a hot ass mess.  It's been in a week and a half. She hasn't rewet it or anything. And I know she covers her hair up every night. FYI!! No one buy Outre Wet and Wavy!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 9, 2006)

thanks. how many packs should i order. last question (for the week), the place i go to for weaving, they normally let me tell them what i want to pay. how much should i say? i dont want to cheat them, but i dont want to pay too much either. thanks for all the help. i hope my weave comes out riz-ight!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 9, 2006)

danithefatty said:
			
		

> thanks. how many packs should i order. last question (for the week), the place i go to for weaving, they normally let me tell them what i want to pay. how much should i say? i dont want to cheat them, but i dont want to pay too much either. thanks for all the help. i hope my weave comes out riz-ight!



I usually use 2 packs of hair for a weave. Of course I have a big dome.  I think the average is maybe a pack and a half.  As far as the price goes, I'm not sure.  I usually pay the ladies at the African braid shop $80.  That's coming with my hair already washed and blowdried and no cutting and styling.  I know salons get out of hand with prices for weaves. I can't see paying more than $100 myself.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 9, 2006)

danithefatty said:
			
		

> thanks. how many packs should i order. last question (for the week), the place i go to for weaving, they normally let me tell them what i want to pay. how much should i say? i dont want to cheat them, but i dont want to pay too much either. thanks for all the help. i hope my weave comes out riz-ight!



I usually use 2 packs of hair for a weave. Of course I have a big dome.  I think the average is maybe a pack and a half.  As far as the price goes, I'm not sure.  I usually pay the ladies at the African braid shop $80.  That's coming with my hair already washed and blowdried and no cutting and styling.  I know salons get out of hand with prices for weaves. I can't see paying more than $100 myself.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 9, 2006)

this is getting better and better. i checked out the hairsisters site and for them to deliver it here before i leave for home is almost $50. for that the ups man better be coming here and sewing it in himsef.


----------



## asummertyme (May 10, 2006)

Ok yall i will be reweaving my hair today, im leave this one in for 2 mos...same style as before..full head curly..that style wroks very well for me..by the time i take this weave out, i would have made my 1 year mark of totally natural hair, and i will take pics...happy weaving yall..
...will be rerocking this weave here..


----------



## glamazon386 (May 10, 2006)

danithefatty said:
			
		

> this is getting better and better. i checked out the hairsisters site and for them to deliver it here before i leave for home is almost $50. for that the ups man better be coming here and sewing it in himsef.



What? Thats ridiculous.  You don't have a BSS nearby where you could buy some hair?


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 10, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> What? Thats ridiculous. You don't have a BSS nearby where you could buy some hair?


 
here? not at all. i go to college in a mostly white area . so...i asked my hair lady again and she misunderstood what i was saying. she said i didnt have to relax my hair to get the sew-in done. thats a plus. she said it would only cost $85 plus hair. thats good considering in ny it would cost be a lot more than that. ill let you know how this works. im getting it done next tuesday. as for this challenge...its may now so im going to stick with this challenge until december. i hope this works out.


----------



## kit-kat (May 27, 2006)

Hey Bmore....I could not locate the Sensationnel French Wave locally.  I may have to purchase the hair via Internet.  Do you know of a specific website?

The BSS owner sold me this brand named Nefertiti Wet & Wavy.  I may try this.  My appointment is next Friday.  

Is the hair suppose to look dry and wild (uncurly)?  It looks nothing like the hair in your pic.  

What products is best for bringing out the curl definition?


----------



## sassyhair (May 27, 2006)

asummertyme:

What type of hair is that in your signature?
__________________

I have rejoined the challenge you can see my recent sew-in in my fotki.
I dont like it no more and am tryin to get some more hair and take this junk out.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 27, 2006)

kit-kat said:
			
		

> Hey Bmore....I could not locate the Sensationnel French Wave locally.  I may have to purchase the hair via Internet.  Do you know of a specific website?
> 
> The BSS owner sold me this brand named Nefertiti Wet & Wavy.  I may try this.  My appointment is next Friday.
> 
> ...



Hairsisters.com has it. The hair looks different in the pack. In the pack its more wavy and dry looking. It curls up once you wash it. I don't really use anything on it for curl definition. It curls up pretty good on it's own. I just rewet it when it starts to look fuzzy.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 27, 2006)

danithefatty said:
			
		

> here? not at all. i go to college in a mostly white area . so...i asked my hair lady again and she misunderstood what i was saying. she said i didnt have to relax my hair to get the sew-in done. thats a plus. she said it would only cost $85 plus hair. thats good considering in ny it would cost be a lot more than that. ill let you know how this works. im getting it done next tuesday. as for this challenge...its may now so im going to stick with this challenge until december. i hope this works out.



Good luck. I hope you like it. $85 is reasonable. I usually pay $80. Most salons want upwards of $100.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (May 29, 2006)

I couldnt do my sew in for more than 6 weeks and I was dying. I couldnt get it washed clean enough and it was itching. I sweat so much in my head.

So I decided to revert to my half wigs, I just leave a lil piece out in front and i am good to go. Most likely I'll be reweaving in the Winter though. MOving back up to MN and I wont be having drama with my hair care due to the location.


----------



## sassyhair (May 29, 2006)

bmoreflyy, 

what hair are you wearing in your grad pics?


----------



## godsflowerrr (May 29, 2006)

hey ladies
i have a quick question.....when you cornroll your hair for the weave do you add some braiding hair to your hair before adding the tracks or do you just braid your own hair?


----------



## XXXtacy (May 29, 2006)

Here's the answer from another board: 

Some say not to add hair to underneath cornrows, and some believe it strengthens it a little, I think if you can avoid it then do, as it does bulk up each row, but as long as the braids are not too tight, I don't see a problem after all weave is meant to be a protective style (as long as the braids are not too tight).


----------



## glamazon386 (May 29, 2006)

godsflowerrr said:
			
		

> hey ladies
> i have a quick question.....when you cornroll your hair for the weave do you add some braiding hair to your hair before adding the tracks or do you just braid your own hair?



Yes, it helps the braids to stay intact longer so it doesn't unravel during washing. I always have hair added to mines.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 29, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> bmoreflyy,
> 
> what hair are you wearing in your grad pics?



Sassyhair,

It's Sensationnel Goddess Remi French Wave 14". There's some more pics in my fotki from other weaves that I had with that same hair.


----------



## sassyhair (May 29, 2006)

I really like that hair bmore. I was wondering have you used virgin indian hair? I would think it will last longer than the kind you buy from the BSS.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 30, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> I really like that hair bmore. I was wondering have you used virgin indian hair? I would think it will last longer than the kind you buy from the BSS.



Thanks! No, not from like indianhairs.com. But the hair that I have is Remi hair. They just happen to sell it at the bss.


----------



## Cooyah (May 30, 2006)

got my first sew in on saturday. it looks good so far but i don't know about the hair, next time i'll get better hair but this time i was on a serious stretch of no time. i'll include pics when i get home


----------



## annieup (May 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies....
I've been doing this challenge since January (consistantly) and am looking to revamp my regimen listed below.

1. relaxer touch up every 3 months 
  (12 weeks) for managability. 
2. cornrolls, sew-in hair (3 months)
3. wash & deep condition under dryer
    every 2-3 weeks  
4. roller set "my" hair & blow dry weave    
5. use a little parnevu oil in between braids 
    every 2 days. use ic hair polisher spray
    shine and frizz-ease on the weave . 
6. for styling, I alternate between curling 
    it (pin curls at night), wearing it
    straight (wrap at night), or crimping it 
    to get a wavy look.  

I'm interested in adding conditioner washes  to my regimen as well.  or any other methods to make my hair last for 3 months. I use milky way hair (a 14inch at the bottom and a streaked colored 12 inch on top for a layered look). 

I got my hair relaxed and braided in January. I had lots of growth when taking it out in April and can't wait to see how much length I get when redone in July.

I will update everyone on the progress. unfortunately, I don't have an album but my hair pics can be viewed on the (musecube) link below.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 30, 2006)

Yeah so I've pretty much slacked on my regimen all together. I've been keeping my hair weaved with the exception of the few week break in between weaves, but I ran out of vitamins and Neosporin AF and never stocked back up bc I was short on cash.  I've also decided to let the Dom salon texlax my hair once every 6 months. But as of June 1, I plan to get back on track. Last time I had my hair down it was grazing my shoulder so I'm almost to my goal. I'm hoping to have fully reached my SL goal by the end of the summer so from June 1 to the end of August should give me at least a 12 week time span.  

My updated regimen:

Week 1: Sew In Weave - Wash and airdry as needed
Weeks 2-9: Use MN between braids
Weeks 10-11: Remove Weave and wear own hair with phony pony or quick weave
Week 12: Start the process over. Possibly trim if needed.

I'm also taking GNC's Hair, Skin and Nails and UltraNourishair supplements daily. How are the rest of you ladies doing? HHG!


----------



## Cooyah (May 31, 2006)

what do you guys think about this weave and is this a fair price?

http://cgi.ebay.com/TWO-12-INCH-CURLY-INDIAN-REMY-VIRGIN-100-HUMAN-HAIR-MW_W0QQitemZ9524355001QQcategoryZ11853QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sassyhair (May 31, 2006)

Cooyah, be wary of scams and people who use others photos.

I would tell you to look for auctions with pics of the actual hair itself. 
If you are looking for virgin indian hair at good prices then try indianhairs.com or rkhairproduct.com. 

Rk has singledrawn hair that is remy meaning the cuticles are intact and all in the same direction. The doubledrawn is not remy.

Indianhairs single and double are remy. Doubledrawn means that the hair is cleaned up on the bottom for an even look.


----------



## Cooyah (May 31, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> Cooyah, be wary of scams and people who use others photos.
> 
> I would tell you to look for auctions with pics of the actual hair itself.
> If you are looking for virgin indian hair at good prices then try indianhairs.com or rkhairproduct.com.
> ...


 
thanks sassy, are these products good for sew ins?


----------



## glamazon386 (May 31, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> Cooyah, be wary of scams and people who use others photos.
> 
> I would tell you to look for auctions with pics of the actual hair itself.
> If you are looking for virgin indian hair at good prices then try indianhairs.com or rkhairproduct.com.
> ...



Double drawn hair means that the hair was drawn from more than one donor (Ie. shed hairs, hair from brushes and etc.) Single drawn hair is taken from one donor (ie. a ponytail taken from one person's head and then made into tracks). If it's taken from one head, all the cuticles will be facing the same direction. Double drawn may not be because it's all different strands of hair. I know that they try to put it back together but I think that the single drawn would be a better choice. At least you know it's all the same texture (unless the person had more than one on their head) HTH...


----------



## sassyhair (May 31, 2006)

Yes indianhair depending where you buy from are good for sew-ins. There are lots of auctions on ebay for VIRGIN (meaning not chemically processed in any way) indian hair. Try Ioffer.com also, it is kinda like ebay.


----------



## esoterica (May 31, 2006)

i've been using the same hair for 6 months now and its as good as new. it's from indianhairs.com


----------



## XXXtacy (Jun 2, 2006)

indianhairs.com  is where the hair I am wearing came from. I LOVE IT!!! 

I usually purchase hair from remyhairtoday.com. I have a new hair stylist and used this indianhairs.com (all courtesy of MissBermuda). The hair and the style is on point. Very pleased with my 3rd weave of this challenge. Finally getting the hang of it. Now,  I need to check in on how to keep the weaved hair up.


----------



## zoj2 (Jun 12, 2006)

I know its late but i'm in!  I just got my first official sew-in done by my sister and I love it.  It looks soooo natural, and everyone keeps complimenting.  I think I may have converted many weave doubters.  Why oh why did I not jump on this earlier.  I used Milky Way Yaki Weave and so far I'm impressed.  I plan on wearing this no less than six weeks and relaxing every twelve weeks. I know this sounds gross but i'll probably wash every 2-3 weeks and spray braid spray every other day or two days.  I'll post pics in my fotki soon!


----------



## asummertyme (Jun 20, 2006)

how is everyone doing? i had my hair out for about 2 weeks now..i will be reweaving my hair today in a full head strait..this will be the 1st for me  so i hope it comes out ok...how yall doin?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 20, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> how is everyone doing? i had my hair out for about 2 weeks now..i will be reweaving my hair today in a full head strait..this will be the 1st for me  so i hope it comes out ok...how yall doin?



I got a freebie on Friday becaause I agreed to let this woman use me as a model for some pictures she's submitting to hair mags. She's had her braids and weaves featured in a few mags in the past. I guess she's just looking to update her book. That and she crochets bathing suits and clothes so me and the other girls also modeled that in the pictures. Honestly, I didn't like the style at first. I was a body wave weave that was two toned. I think it was 1b/30. And then she put tree braids in the front where my hair was left out that were 1b/27 and it was more of a spiral hair. Maybe a deep wave. I was like what the hell did this woman do to my head? BC of the tree braids in the front and the way it was styled it looked like a head full of micros instead of weave. I got a lot of compliments on it over the weekend. Probably more than I've even gotten on any other style but I still didn't like it. None of the other girls liked their hair either. As soon as I got home after the photo shoot sunday I took those tree braids out. They were pulling on my hair. My head is still a little sore. I just combed my hair down and I'm wearing the body wave weave. I'll leave this in for the next month or so. It looks all right and I didn't have to pay for it so I guess I can't complain too much. I just wanna see what those pictures look like now...


----------



## asummertyme (Jun 20, 2006)

aww man..well it was a good thing you took those briads out..you prolly would have lost some hair if u didnt...


----------



## Cooyah (Jun 20, 2006)

i'm getting my hair redone on friday or saturday, i've have one track come out from the back (i had to cut the thread) because the braids started to come undone which loosened up the track. i bought some hair from the BSS this time, Satin Yaki, they had milky way but that was to expensive for my budget at the moment. I really want the indian remy hair, great investment there.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Ladies!

I'm not on this challenge....YET!  I currently have in braids that I can't wait to get out (my sister put them in 2 weeks ago).  I like how they look...but I decided to be cheap and buy Janet collection New Deep Wave hair.  It tangles sooooo badly at the ends.  If I want it to look real nice I have to use tons of conditioner and water everyday to detangle the curls.  I don't have time for that!  I'm going to start a thread to warn ladies about this hair.

Anyway over the last week and a half I've been inspired by Reneice to start using weaves instead of braids to help stretch my relaxer.  Braids take tooooooooooo long to put in.  At least with the weaves I can take it out after a month and not feel bad since it only took 3 hours or so to put in.  

Asummertyme...you've inspired me to learn how to do my own from Ashanti's videos that I ordered from Lesley (I love the ladies on this board).  I'm going to be following Reneice's regimen using my own products:

-Stretching 5-7 months (I was already planning to stretch for 5 months)
-Putting weave in myself and leaving in for 4 weeks max!
-I will rest for 1-2 weeks after taking down weave with my phonypony or phony bun.  I will deep condition with protein during this time.
-I will wash hair 1x per week
-Moisturize my own hair daily with braid spray and WGO.
-I leave out my hairline in the front and some hair behind that to blend with the weave hair (like Reneice did in her album).

At this point I just need to settle on the brand of hair I'm going to use.  I don't want to spend a ridiculous amount of money but I don't want hair that's going to tangle like crazy, swell, or shed a lot. 

Do you ladies have any recommendations?  I'm thinking about trying the Outre Velvet Remi Yaki Weaving hair.  I want a straigt style (human hair of course), but not that silky European straight hair.  I have 4a/b texlaxed hair (I will be flat ironing the  hair I leave out).

Let me know thanks!


----------



## asummertyme (Jun 21, 2006)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm not on this challenge....YET! I currently have in braids that I can't wait to get out (my sister put them in 2 weeks ago). I like how they look...but I decided to be cheap and buy Janet collection New Deep Wave hair. It tangles sooooo badly at the ends. If I want it to look real nice I have to use tons of conditioner and water everyday to detangle the curls. I don't have time for that! I'm going to start a thread to warn ladies about this hair.
> 
> ...


 
I am sooo happy that i can help you, its all about learning to do it urself IMO..so u can have more control over your hair health...most stylists especially for braids and weaves just braid way to tight..i cant be bothered...i feel you on the braids thing..even though i do switch back and fourth  between braids and weaves...i hate braiding my hair..it takes me 2 days, and it feels like a life time..and i cry when they have to come out too...i met this tranny at my job, and i asked him what kinda hair he weaves with, b/c that hair was lookin like the bomb and i have seen him for 3 weeks in a row, and it was a strait weave with a very slight body wave...so anyways..i called him over to my booth and asked him very descret like...lol..and he told me it was a hair from the BSS wich shocked me b/c, i always imagined that BSS , hair to be horrid from all of my expierences, but his was lookin like the bomb even after a month..he said it was called " HQ body wave 16 in. " , it was beautiful hair...right now, i am gonna use some remy hair that i had  already used a while ago..i washed it, and its ready to be reused..but the next time ..i will deff... be checking out that BSS hair..give that HQ brand a whirl..looks like good stuff..


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 21, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> aww man..well it was a good thing you took those briads out..you prolly would have lost some hair if u didnt...



Girl yes! I did lose a little bit of my hair from one of those braids. It broke it right off! I'm gonna rethink going back to her to get my senagalese twists with the weave in the middle. The picture she showed me looked just like senegalese twists but she said they only braid the edges and weave the middle. She said it waould be easier on my hair and take less time. You couldn't even tell that it wasn't braided all the way. I think I'm gonna take this out though. Now that I've been touching the hair, it feels like it's synthetic. Initially when she told me what style she was gonna do she said the hair would be expensive. So I'm thinking she bought synthetic to cut costs, one because she was doing it for free and two because she had like 15 other heads to do for the shoot too for free. I'm supposed to go to a cookout in 2 weeks for this guy I know. I think I'm gonna put my old standby hair back in for that. I might just take these tracks out and sew that other hair onto the existing  cornrows. I'm hoping he'll have some fine professional black men friends of his there so I need to look fresh.


----------



## sassyhair (Jun 21, 2006)

I have been wearing my hair out of the weave after a bad weave that matted. My scalp is really sore and I have a few sores on my scalp, and I'm scared to reweave anytime soon. My hair has been shedding alot and I am lost on what to do. I am thinking about just waiting to get a relaxer and then bonding some tracks in. I wanted to wait because I dont want the sores on my scalp to get in contact with the glue..

Any advice?  

How should I style my hair until then? I have pics in my fotki of my length..cant do too much. Maybe some flexi's?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 21, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> I have been wearing my hair out of the weave after a bad weave that matted. My scalp is really sore and I have a few sores on my scalp, and I'm scared to reweave anytime soon. My hair has been shedding alot and I am lost on what to do. I am thinking about just waiting to get a relaxer and then bonding some tracks in. I wanted to wait because I dont want the sores on my scalp to get in contact with the glue..
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> How should I style my hair until then? I have pics in my fotki of my length..cant do too much. Maybe some flexi's?



I would say to skip the glue. It might cause you more problems. A flexi rod set should look nice. Or what about a braid out or twist out? Those kind of styles would keep you from having to manipulate your hair too much. Also, have you thought about pinning your hair up with a phony pony or wearing a quick weave if you wanted to keep with the challenge?


----------



## sassyhair (Jun 21, 2006)

I cant stand pony's too much and since I have soo much new growth I dont think it would be a good idea. As far as the glue, I wont be using that miserable black glue, I have something called liquid gold and I have done extensive research, on removal, application, and all. I think for the next two weeks I will wear the flexi's and then get a relaxer, cut off split ends and then install my weave. I think I will get the back sew in and then glue a few tracks in the front.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Jun 21, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> I am sooo happy that i can help you, its all about learning to do it urself IMO..so u can have more control over your hair health...most stylists especially for braids and weaves just braid way to tight..i cant be bothered...i feel you on the braids thing..even though i do switch back and fourth between braids and weaves...i hate braiding my hair..it takes me 2 days, and it feels like a life time..and i cry when they have to come out too...i met this tranny at my job, and i asked him what kinda hair he weaves with, b/c that hair was lookin like the bomb and i have seen him for 3 weeks in a row, and it was a strait weave with a very slight body wave...so anyways..i called him over to my booth and asked him very descret like...lol..and he told me it was a hair from the BSS wich shocked me b/c, i always imagined that BSS , hair to be horrid from all of my expierences, but his was lookin like the bomb even after a month..he said it was called " *HQ body wave 16 in.* " , it was beautiful hair...right now, i am gonna use some remy hair that i had already used a while ago..i washed it, and its ready to be reused..but the next time ..i will deff... be checking out that BSS hair..give that HQ brand a whirl..looks like good stuff..


 
They sell that hard up and down Flatbush in the 700-900 adresses (I dont know the street names sorry).


----------



## asummertyme (Jun 21, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> I cant stand pony's too much and since I have soo much new growth I dont think it would be a good idea. As far as the glue, I wont be using that miserable black glue, I have something called liquid gold and I have done extensive research, on removal, application, and all. I think for the next two weeks I will wear the flexi's and then get a relaxer, cut off split ends and then install my weave. I think I will get the back sew in and then glue a few tracks in the front.


 
i agree with bmore..be really careful when handling ur tresses..very gentle because your scalp sounds stressed because of the tight weave..when u do decide to weave again..make sure they braid ur hair in a way where ur hair and scalp are not being pulled too tight..because that will kill ur hair..


----------



## asummertyme (Jun 21, 2006)

cutebajangirl said:
			
		

> They sell that hard up and down Flatbush in the 700-900 adresses (I dont know the street names sorry).


 
o snap...u ever used it? ima give it a try soon..flatbush is where i go to buy my hair anyways...lugo's and mona's... , mona's hair is the one i will be reusing today..


----------



## KathyMay (Jun 21, 2006)

I am jumping back on the challenge of having two sets of braids and twists.  I reunited with my cousin who does hair (she did my first relaxer) and does an excellent job with sew-ins.


----------



## sassyhair (Jun 21, 2006)

What is a good pattern that will not stress the scalp?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 21, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> What is a good pattern that will not stress the scalp?



I think that would depend on the spots where your hair is stressed.


----------



## Demi27 (Jun 21, 2006)

A good pattern, IMO, that would not stress the scalp would be to braid you hair down vertically instead of horizontally. I just did my weave this weekend (even though I just put in braids two weeks ago - that's another story). I've done my own weaves before and I've done them both ways.  I really like having the hair braided downward for a few reasons 1) your scalp (mine anyway) does not have all the tension on it that it normally would when you braid horizontally and 2) you can put as many tracks in as you want.  With the horizontal method, the number of tracks you put in is dependent upon the number of horizontal braids you have.  I definitely notice a difference in the braiding patterns.


----------



## sassyhair (Jun 21, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> I think that would depend on the spots where your hair is stressed.




My scalp is always stressed in the middle.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 22, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> My scalp is always stressed in the middle.


 
Sassy did you do your weave yourself??  Do you remember feeling like the tracks were really tight when the weave was first put in?

I never had a problems with sores when I had a weave once 2 years ago.  I did have a problem where the weave was put in too tight and right after my hair was relaxed.  I had the horizontal braids then too.  I agree with Tyefrmy, I think that vertical braids add less stress since the track weight is distributed to several cornrows instead of one cornrow.  I also heard that the weave will lay flatter with vertical braids than horizontal.

Another plus is that vertical braids are usually easier to do and quicker.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 22, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> My scalp is always stressed in the middle.



Maybe you should do them straight back. That's how I usually get mines done. just be careful that they're not pulling at your hairline around the front. RabiaElaine is right about the tracks pulling more on the horizontal braids. Besides once your hair starts getting longer, the horizontal braids can become bulky.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 22, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Maybe you should do them straight back. That's how I usually get mines done. just be careful that they're not pulling at your hairline around the front. RabiaElaine is right about the tracks pulling more on the horizontal braids. Besides once your hair starts getting longer, the horizontal braids can become bulky.


 
When I do mine, I'm leaving the front hairline out (like Reniece, can you tell she's become my hair inspiration lately  ).  That's the only part of my hairline that can get stressed, and I want my weave to look as natural as possible.  I agree with the horizontal braids becoming harder to do as your hair gets longer.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 22, 2006)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> When I do mine, I'm leaving the front hairline out (like Reniece, can you tell she's become my hair inspiration lately  ).  That's the only part of my hairline that can get stressed, and I want my weave to look as natural as possible.  I agree with the horizontal braids becoming harder to do as your hair gets longer.



I only leave a little tiny piece out in the middle maybe an inch wide and 3 inches back to cover the part. My edges on the sides are braided into the cornrows as well. Less hair to worry about blending. You can't see the sides once the weave is down anyway.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 22, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> I only leave a little tiny piece out in the middle maybe an inch wide and 3 inches back to cover the part. My edges on the sides are braided into the cornrows as well. Less hair to worry about blending. You can't see the sides once the weave is down anyway.


 
That's cool, I'm just worried about the sides becoming stressed from the cornrows on the hairline, my mother has alopecia on her sides, though she and I have 2 totally different types of hair.  Her hair can't take much stress at all, and the reason why that happened was because she relaxed/braided/relaxed/braided with no time in between.  I won't be doing that so I could probably braid in the edges with no problem, since my hair can take a licking and keep on ticking, but for now I don't want to chance it.  My sides are chin length and I don't want to loose them.


----------



## sassyhair (Jun 22, 2006)

I got my friend to do mine, and when I think about it, the sores could have come from bobby pins. Next time I will try to do it myself going str8 back, I really dont know how to cornrow but I am goin to practice because I have noticed only I can make my hair happy.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 22, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> I got my friend to do mine, and when I think about it, the sores could have come from bobby pins. Next time I will try to do it myself going str8 back, I really dont know how to cornrow but I am goin to practice because I have noticed only I can make my hair happy.


 
Yes I've had bobby pins cause me a lot of pain in the past when I had my har in a flat twist style done at the salon.


----------



## shiningstar84 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm hopping on board this challenge. I plan on leaving my sew in for 4 weeks. then take it all down, deep condition/protein with aphogee and all that jazz. then put it back up for 4 more weeks.

Daily i rinse my weave hair in the shower to get rid of buildup. And i spray my glycerine/water mix on my cornrows to make sure they are getting moisturized. 

That's all i'm doing for now.


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 10, 2006)

I just updated on this challenge I recently installed some indian natural str8 hair, I glued it in with Liquid gold. I spritz it daily with pantene hydrating curls, infusium original leave-in and water mix. I comb through and  cover with a scarf and I have decent waves. I think next time I will get most of it sew in and glue in tracks closer to the part. I love the glue technique though because it feels soo sooo flat and natural.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 10, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> I just updated on this challenge I recently installed some indian natural str8 hair, I glued it in with Liquid gold. I spritz it daily with pantene hydrating curls, infusium original leave-in and water mix. I comb through and  cover with a scarf and I have decent waves. I think next time I will get most of it sew in and glue in tracks closer to the part. I love the glue technique though because it feels soo sooo flat and natural.




glue?!  How do you remove them w/o damaging your hair?


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 10, 2006)

You can use a citrus remover...the same you use to remove gum in your hair...or a q-tip with acetone directly on the weft.....O and I left out that I also saturate the hair with noodlehead to bring out the wave more.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 10, 2006)

citrus remover and lots of patience..be very careful...


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 10, 2006)

Patience is key and also being calm and not easly frustrated, I remember those days being frustrated whilke removing braids and trying to yank through my hair.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 10, 2006)

me 2 sassy...i used to rip my hair strait out of the root...lol


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 10, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> I just updated on this challenge I recently installed some indian natural str8 hair, I glued it in with Liquid gold. I spritz it daily with pantene hydrating curls, infusium original leave-in and water mix. I comb through and  cover with a scarf and I have decent waves. I think next time I will get most of it sew in and glue in tracks closer to the part. I love the glue technique though because it feels soo sooo flat and natural.



Be careful with that glue Sassyhair. Where'd you buy the hair?


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 10, 2006)

I got some hair from a lady on another forum and she gets it from some indian trade site....I will be gettin some more coarse wavy hair from a chinese vendor soon.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 17, 2006)

Any updates ladies? I'm on my second week with a quick weave. Got my hair blown out friday and my ends look a little icky. They havent been trimmed since November so I plan on trimming and reweaving in a week or two. I want to get a full head this time so I need to find some cute curly hair. What are you guys up to?


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 17, 2006)

hey bmore...i am taking out the weave that i put in about a month ago, the hair was old so its time to take it out..i will be reinstalling  a new weave wit remy hair in the same strait style...


----------



## keldevine (Jul 18, 2006)

I know I am late but I definately want to join this challenge.  I will be wearing a weave until the end of 2006. I will be wearing my weave 2 to 3 months at a time..  I just purchased princess deep wavey hair. I will be leaving alittle of my own hair in the front.  I am currently relaxer free but my hair is dyed brown with bronze highlights.  Does any one here have a weave with permanent color and if show have you suffered any breakage?


----------



## tgaski2 (Jul 23, 2006)

Me too! Me too!  I want to join.  I am getting a weave in 10 days.  I am getting it done with remy hair.  Want to leave it in four 8-12 weeks, take it down, condition/treat and then box braids to take a break before getting it back in.

TG


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 24, 2006)

I am out of the challenge until I get some money to get the hair I really want..great quality hair that lasts for years...im talking about extensions plus hair, I want the relaxed texture hair.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't wait to join this challenge! I plan on getting Extension Plus hair! I have to buy 2 ounces of hair at a time cause I can't afford it all at once, this is why I haven't joined this challenge as of yet.


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 24, 2006)

girl me and you on the same page...I might try doin that...when I get a steady job, I might just have to dedicate a whole paycheck to it, i dont have any bill other than gas for the car and groceries...so I should be fine


----------



## lashay06 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok. I'm joining up. I do this all the time anyway. I do a sew in. I keep it in for 12 weeks at a time. Here's my regimen: I shampoo/condition every week, Oil every night (mostly with Olive Oil), mist infusion every other day. When I reach the twelve week mark. I remove it ,relax it (I only use PCJ Kids relaxer. My hair takes very little to get straight), and deep condition it and trim/dust ends if needed. Then I'll wear my hair wrapped or roller set for a week sometimes two. (Depending on the humidity. I have puffy hair) Then I start the process over again. Has been seeing wonderful results thus far. I've been doing this for years, but continue to keep my hair at neck/shoulder because I hate the V pattern of my hair once it grows past shoulder. I love sew-ins. This is a great way to give your hair a rest and let nature/nourture take its course.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 24, 2006)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> girl me and you on the same page...I might try doin that...when I get a steady job, I might just have to dedicate a whole paycheck to it, i dont have any bill other than gas for the car and groceries...so I should be fine


 
Yeah I'm Feenin for that EP hair, they rave about it on BHM. I want that hair, it looks too good, the best hair I've ever seen that matches our texture EXACT. I can't wait till I have it all so I can sew this thing in.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 24, 2006)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm Feenin for that EP hair, they rave about it on BHM. I want that hair, it looks too good, the best hair I've ever seen that matches our texture EXACT. I can't wait till I have it all so I can sew this thing in.



Sassy and Ali, I'm between weaves too until I get my money right. I plan on donating a whole paycheck to getting some Nature Girl curly in a few weeks. So i've been wearing wigs and phony ponys for the time being. I usually take a 2 week break inbetween my weaves anyway.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 24, 2006)

I am torn between ordering nature girl or indian hairs..thbe hair i have in my hair now is crap..so i plan on reweaving soon...i am pissed b/c it takes me a while to cornrown my hair..now i have to take it back out..i am pissed...
edited to say ima go check out the hair that Ashante reccommended to me , i will go to the store 2morrow...


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 24, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> I am torn between ordering nature girl or indian hairs..thbe hair i have in my hair now is crap..so i plan on reweaving soon...i am pissed b/c it takes me a while to cornrown my hair..now i have to take it back out..i am pissed...
> edited to say ima go check out the hair that Ashante reccommended to me , i will go to the store 2morrow...


 
Asummertyme, do you mind sharing what type of hair he reccommended? Is his shop of choice Lugo's or Adorable's? Thanks.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 24, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> I am torn between ordering nature girl or indian hairs..thbe hair i have in my hair now is crap..so i plan on reweaving soon...i am pissed b/c it takes me a while to cornrown my hair..now i have to take it back out..i am pissed...
> edited to say ima go check out the hair that Ashante reccommended to me , i will go to the store 2morrow...



Hey Asummertyme,

What kind of hair are you wearing now?


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I will get some nature girl in the winter months...I want a full head, and dont feel like sweatin alot right now. They only thing ima b worried about is having to keep it moisturized, meaning wetting and stuff during the winter.


----------



## Tara G. (Jul 25, 2006)

hey ladies,

i am only just joining this challenge but i have been doing weaves since the start of the year.will be doing my third weave for the year tomm.

ive got some questions-
    1. do people deep condition their hair with the weave still in it?? ive been skimming through this thread - but havent seen the answer so im sorry in advance if the answer is there already?

    2. What do you ladies do to prevent your hair from kinking- since i live in the UK and whenever i wear a coat the hair tends to bend due to the collar and when i take my coat off my hair is also bent up..is there anyone else who experiences this- i constantly have to straighten my hair evry single day ? maybe there is some magical product out there ...

TIA
TIA


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 25, 2006)

Tara G. said:
			
		

> hey ladies,
> 
> i am only just joining this challenge but i have been doing weaves since the start of the year.will be doing my third weave for the year tomm.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I DC with my weave in. I've been using ORS when I wash on Fridays and DCing afterwards. I'm not sure about the hair bending thing though. I've never experienced that. HTH...


----------



## auntybe (Jul 31, 2006)

My head was on fire so bad form my last relaxer that all I can do is wear a quick weave or a phony pony and I'm looking for a new stylist and a new relaxer


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jul 31, 2006)

Tara G. said:
			
		

> hey ladies,
> 
> i am only just joining this challenge but i have been doing weaves since the start of the year.will be doing my third weave for the year tomm.
> 
> ...


 
1.  Yes I do deep condition with the weave in.  I use a spray bottle with diluted conditioner to get to my hair, and then let it sit for a while.

2.  What kind of hair are you using.  I think this tends to happen more with non-Remy hair (or BSS hair).  I'm new to using Remy hair (and weaving in general) but since I've switched the remy hair I'm using now, I haven't had any problems with having to constantly straighten or comb this hair, like I did when I had in hair from the BSS for 3 weeks.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jul 31, 2006)

auntybe said:
			
		

> My head was on fire so bad form my last relaxer that all I can do is wear a quick weave or a phony pony and I'm looking for a new stylist and a new relaxer


 
Sorry this happened to you.  What relaxer did you use?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm doing a 6 week full weave right now. Just completed week One.

This is synthetic hair and wavy. It's quite nice, but it seems like my hair didnt blend as well as I had liked. I always get 1B and now my hair looks like a 2, I dont like that at all. I am hoping that it just needs to be washed or something.


----------



## MiWay (Aug 4, 2006)

Whew!  I just finished reading all 30 pages...  Great info ladies!

I'm getting my weave on Monday.  I have never had a weave before, so I'm totally clueless.  The stylist told me to get Milky Way hair.  Hopefully this will go well.  erplexed


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 8, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Hey Asummertyme,
> 
> What kind of hair are you wearing now?


 
o snap girl..i didint even c ur question..chile funny u should ask..as we are speaking i am re-doing my culy weave..i am gonna leave some hair out in this one..lilke the pics in my fotki album..no full head..im tired of it..before this,  i had a tow up fake arse remy strait weave..i brought it from a hair supply store and they lied and said the hair was remy..it was more like crapy! i was soooo pissed off b/c it takes me time to braid my whole head and weave it and for me to do all that and have to take the weave out in 2 weeks...chile i was on fire! so i rocked a wig for a few days...and now i had to digg up some old lugos curly hair from out of my closet and reweave it with that..i had no money for new hair so this is gonna have to do!! lol..wasuup with ur hair? what u rockin?


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 8, 2006)

i snap..i found the pro 10 hair in a bss in brooklyn..that will be my next weave after i take out the one i am doing now..i hear it is the jam!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 8, 2006)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> Asummertyme, do you mind sharing what type of hair he reccommended? Is his shop of choice Lugo's or Adorable's? Thanks.


 
im sorry for the delay...he reccommended a place called lexys in brooklyn on flatbush he said..i have never used it but he said it was the bomb...i didint see him this weekend though..he siad he heard about lugos but doesnt use them..


----------



## MiWay (Aug 8, 2006)

I just got mine and I love it.  I'm still getting used to it...the color (never had color before), fullness (never had fullness before), and just the weave itself since I've never had one before.  I got Hollywood Italian Yaki hair, which seems pretty good so far, but a pack and a half is much thicker than my own hair, so styling will be a challenge.  I'm gonna try to leave this in for at least 2 months...


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 8, 2006)

good look msbrown...


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 9, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> o snap girl..i didint even c ur question..chile funny u should ask..as we are speaking i am re-doing my culy weave..i am gonna leave some hair out in this one..lilke the pics in my fotki album..no full head..im tired of it..before this,  i had a tow up fake arse remy strait weave..i brought it from a hair supply store and they lied and said the hair was remy..it was more like crapy! i was soooo pissed off b/c it takes me time to braid my whole head and weave it and for me to do all that and have to take the weave out in 2 weeks...chile i was on fire! so i rocked a wig for a few days...and now i had to digg up some old lugos curly hair from out of my closet and reweave it with that..i had no money for new hair so this is gonna have to do!! lol..wasuup with ur hair? what u rockin?



Damn that sucks... I did the same thing though lol Pulled my Goddess Remi back out the closet again. I needed my hair done and I was short on $$. This is the 3rd time I'm reusing this hair. I'm on week 2. I plan on leaving it in until the end of the month. With all the humidity here lately it's been annoying me though. DAMN HEATWAVE!!  I have to keep rewashing bc of frizz from the weave and my own hair. I'm thinking about getting some braids. My little cousin came over the other day with some goddess braids (twists) and they looked extra good. She said they only took 5 hrs and the lady didn't braid too tight so I think I might just shell out the $180 and get those put in. Then I really won't have to think about my hair for 2 months or so.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Asummertyme!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 16, 2006)

ur welcome!! Alli77!...hey yall, well i reinstalled my trusty lugos curly hair that i have had for who knows how long, but this sucka is still going strong..after the diaster i had in my hair 2 weeks ago..i can always rely on this hair...i plan on keeping this in for at least 6 weeks..minimum...


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 16, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Damn that sucks... I did the same thing though lol Pulled my Goddess Remi back out the closet again. I needed my hair done and I was short on $$. This is the 3rd time I'm reusing this hair. I'm on week 2. I plan on leaving it in until the end of the month. With all the humidity here lately it's been annoying me though. DAMN HEATWAVE!!  I have to keep rewashing bc of frizz from the weave and my own hair. I'm thinking about getting some braids. My little cousin came over the other day with some goddess braids (twists) and they looked extra good. She said they only took 5 hrs and the lady didn't braid too tight so I think I might just shell out the $180 and get those put in. Then I really won't have to think about my hair for 2 months or so.


 
Bmore, did u get it braidied? i love the style in ur siggy!


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 16, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> Bmore, did u get it braidied? i love the style in ur siggy!



Thanks! Nah I haven't gotten it braided yet. I'm dreading taking down this weave and I'm a little broke at the moment. The hair in the pic is still the Goddess Remi. I just set it on hot rollers and it came out cute. The plan was originally to roll it to get it straight and then I was gonna wrap it but I fell i love with the curls.  I kept it like that for a few days and then ran some water on it yesterday morning bc it started to look fuzzy. I might try it again before I go out tonight.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 16, 2006)

Shoot it looks damn good!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 16, 2006)

Better late than never. I am hopping on this challenge ladies!!

I am currently sporting a partial sewn that I will wear for 6 week.  I will take this out around the end of September and install a full sewn in. I may just leave out enough so I can do a side part or I may attempt an enclosure. I will see when the time comes.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 18, 2006)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> Shoot it looks damn good!



Thanks! And welcome to the challenge DSD. I just realized I started this back in December and it's been almost 9 months. Damn it's almost over. That time went quick.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 18, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Thanks! And welcome to the challenge DSD. I just realized I started this back in December and it's been almost 9 months. Damn it's almost over. That time went quick.


Thanks!!  I didn't realize this was started that long ago.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 19, 2006)

Finally got my braids. My dad paid for them. I'll be back to post pictures later.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey I'm in....Could someone here clue me in on how to maintain Remy Goddess French Wave....My hair is looking a mess.  What products should I be using on this hair?  Thanks in advance


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 29, 2006)

nyc_beauty said:
			
		

> Hey I'm in....Could someone here clue me in on how to maintain Remy Goddess French Wave....My hair is looking a mess.  What products should I be using on this hair?  Thanks in advance



What does it look like? Frizzy? It looks kind of frizzy fresh out the pack. Last time I had it I left it alone for a week or so because I didn't have time to wash it and let it airdry before the graduation. It was fine for a week or so. But ordinarily I would've washed it as soon as I got home. It curls up when you wet it. I cowashed mines and then let it airdry most of the time because the humidity here was making it frizz. You can also get wet n wavy mousse. But for the most part I didn't use anything on it unless I was washing it. Here's a few random pictures from the last batch I bought in May. It held up pretty good. Long enough for 3 weaves. It's my favorite hair. There's more pics in my fotki...







 - Fresh out the pack (Graduation May 22)





 - Early June





- 4th of July





 - Early August





 - Late August


----------



## nyc_beauty (Aug 30, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> What does it look like? Frizzy? It looks kind of frizzy fresh out the pack. Last time I had it I left it alone for a week or so because I didn't have time to wash it and let it airdry before the graduation. It was fine for a week or so. But ordinarily I would've washed it as soon as I got home. It curls up when you wet it. I cowashed mines and then let it airdry most of the time because the humidity here was making it frizz. You can also get wet n wavy mousse. But for the most part I didn't use anything on it unless I was washing it. Here's a few random pictures from the last batch I bought in May. It held up pretty good. Long enough for 3 weaves. It's my favorite hair. There's more pics in my fotki...
> 
> 
> I have a pic attached showing how bad the hair has gotten; after having been done on Friday.  Its just a fuzzy mess.  I guess, the rainy weather in NY      contributes to this, or it may be my maintenance.  I oil my braids every other night.  I've use a brush on it a couple nights and I have used activator once on it.  Nightly I do braid the hair.
> ...


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 30, 2006)

nyc_beauty said:
			
		

> I have a pic attached showing how bad the hair has gotten; after having been done on Friday.  Its just a fuzzy mess.  I guess, the rainy weather in NY      contributes to this, or it may be my maintenance.  I oil my braids every other night.  I've use a brush on it a couple nights and I have used activator once on it.  Nightly I do braid the hair.
> 
> B, am I doing something wrong?  What are your suggestions?  Does this look normal?




It doesn't look bad to me however if you haven't had it in that long then I don't really know. I didn't braid mines up at night. I would guess that would mess with the curl pattern. Actually I never do anything to my hair at night no matter what style it is bc im lazy lol so I don't really know what to say about that. I sleep on a satin pillowcase though. Okay... Whatever you do don't use a brush on it. It's just gonna make it frizzy. If you need to detangle use a wide toothed comb. And do it by section starting in the back. Let it air dry or dry with a diffuser. Don't touch it. If you're going to mousse it wait until it's damp not dripping wet. More than likely it will puff in the rain though. Does it feel dry? Try deep conditioning it. It should tame the frizz. I used an ORS pak and it made it feel real soft and silky like it was fresh out the pack. I made sure to do that every friday when I washed it. Sometimes I would leave it on over night and rinse in the morning. It looked the fluffiest with no products in it and airdried. I'm not sure if you want it to hang or get big. I liked for mines to get sort of big. I HTH... If not, let me know.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Aug 30, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> It doesn't look bad to me however if you haven't had it in that long then I don't really know. I didn't braid mines up at night. I would guess that would mess with the curl pattern. Actually I never do anything to my hair at night no matter what style it is bc im lazy lol so I don't really know what to say about that. I sleep on a satin pillowcase though. Okay... Whatever you do don't use a brush on it. It's just gonna make it frizzy. If you need to detangle use a wide toothed comb. And do it by section starting in the back. Let it air dry or dry with a diffuser. Don't touch it. If you're going to mousse it wait until it's damp not dripping wet. More than likely it will puff in the rain though. Does it feel dry? Try deep conditioning it. It should tame the frizz. I used an ORS pak and it made it feel real soft and silky like it was fresh out the pack. I made sure to do that every friday when I washed it. Sometimes I would leave it on over night and rinse in the morning. It looked the fluffiest with no products in it and airdried. I'm not sure if you want it to hang or get big. I liked for mines to get sort of big. I HTH... If not, let me know.




I am going to condition it, Friday...Is shampooing recommeded as well?  BTW, thanks for everything...you've been a great help.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 30, 2006)

nyc_beauty said:
			
		

> I am going to condition it, Friday...Is shampooing recommeded as well?  BTW, thanks for everything...you've been a great help.



Sure NP.  I only shampooed every once in a blue moon. Sometimes on Fridays and sometimes not. Since I didn't really use any products there wasn't really a need to. Some shampoos dried the hair out except when I used Therappe. I'm sure any moisturizing shampoo will do. If you have some shampoo or conditioner in your cabinet that you just want to get rid of you can use that. I usually just co washed or just rinsed every few days bc it would start to look fuzzy. I would do it in the morning and let it dry throughout the day. Then after 3 or 4 days I would repeat it. In between the days that I cowashed or rinsed I would fluff it from the bottom with my fingers and go. Sleeping on it wet would smash it a bit. I probably could have eliminated the need for all that by sleeping with a satin cap but thats too much like right.


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 6, 2006)

nyc_beauty said:
			
		

> I am going to condition it, Friday...Is shampooing recommeded as well?  BTW, thanks for everything...you've been a great help.



Hey how'd the hair turn out?


----------



## nyc_beauty (Sep 7, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Hey how'd the hair turn out?



Sorry, about the delay:  Much thanks to you.....it's been behaving well (your suggestions were effective).  I did my conditioner wash on sunday...and have been wetting it daily, thereafter.  I don't apply any products, other than water to the hair.  But I oil the scalp every other day. 

Quick question:  How do you achieve a straight look with the french wave hair?....I would like to apply caruso rollers.


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 7, 2006)

nyc_beauty said:
			
		

> Sorry, about the delay:  Much thanks to you.....it's been behaving well (your suggestions were effective).  I did my conditioner wash on sunday...and have been wetting it daily, thereafter.  I don't apply any products, other than water to the hair.  But I oil the scalp every other day.
> 
> Quick question:  How do you achieve a straight look with the french wave hair?....I would like to apply caruso rollers.



Yay!! I'm glad I could help. I really love this hair but most of the people at BHM hated it. They said it tangled real bad. And people said they couldn't get it straight no matter how high they turned up the flat iron. IDK what that was about...  You just have to learn to tame it. I used some conair hot rollers to straighten mines. You can see them here: http://www.conair.com/images/hc_chv26ivr.jpg...And once I just combed it straight and wrapped it while it was wet and slept on it. 

The rollers worked better. I've never tried carusos but I have the ones that sit in the thing and heat up and then you put them on dry hair. By them time my makeup was done the rollers were done. Then I just wrapped it with a paddle brush to get it straighter.  I don't see why the Caruso's won't do the trick. Btw, what's the difference between the ones I have and carusos? Are carusos the ones that use steam?

I have some pictures in my fotki of it straight, wrapped and curls from the roller set. It was a lot easier than flat ironing. Oh yeah it stayed straight until I jumped in the pool even in the hot weather. I was surprised.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Sep 7, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Yay!! I'm glad I could help. I really love this hair but most of the people at BHM hated it. They said it tangled real bad. And people said they couldn't get it straight no matter how high they turned up the flat iron. IDK what that was about...  You just have to learn to tame it. I used some conair hot rollers to straighten mines. You can see them here: http://www.conair.com/images/hc_chv26ivr.jpg...And once I just combed it straight and wrapped it while it was wet and slept on it.
> 
> The rollers worked better. I've never tried carusos but I have the ones that sit in the thing and heat up and then you put them on dry hair. By them time my makeup was done the rollers were done. Then I just wrapped it with a paddle brush to get it straighter.  I don't see why the Caruso's won't do the trick. Btw, what's the difference between the ones I have and carusos? Are carusos the ones that use steam?
> 
> I have some pictures in my fotki of it straight, wrapped and curls from the roller set. It was a lot easier than flat ironing. Oh yeah it stayed straight until I jumped in the pool even in the hot weather. I was surprised.



Yes, taming this hair is a job.....but I gets it done, just fine.  I have noticed that the hair shedding a little more...but not excessively  I will attempt the straight look this weekend:  I'll let you know how it goes.  

I believe the only different between CARUSO and your conair rollers, is that caruso uses steam.  But I am not quite sure.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Sep 7, 2006)

Girl, I just reviewed your album again.  Its unbelievable, that you were able to get this  hair so straight.  I'm gonna conquer this hair style, this weekend. I will check back in and let you know how it goes.  Thanks for everything Bmoreflyygirl


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 7, 2006)

nyc_beauty said:
			
		

> Girl, I just reviewed your album again.  Its unbelievable, that you were able to get this  hair so straight.  I'm gonna conquer this hair style, this weekend. I will check back in and let you know how it goes.  Thanks for everything Bmoreflyygirl



Sure np.  Yeah the hot rollers are real quick and easy. Cuz lord knows I didn't wanna flat iron all that hair. It was just gonna stay curly if I had to go that route.  They work good on straight weave too. It beat curling it with the curling iron and it stays curly for at least a few days.


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 11, 2006)

bumping ...


----------



## annieup (Sep 11, 2006)

As for me, I'm now using surge every night throughout my braids. Instead of 3 months, I'll be redoing the sew in every 2 months. I am really into the sew in and was tempted to get one of those lace fronts. I changed my mind and figured "if it aint broke, don't fix it". As for styling, I alternate between curling, then pin curling at night for cute curls. Sometimes, I wear the old school pink rollers to bed, then wrap in the morning for a straight bouncy effect. (I add a swoop bang to the look) My 3rd look is using a crimping iron to crimp all of it. I love the way it looks crimped too because it gives the hair that natural wavy look. I gotta take a pic of this look to add to my signature. I'll be doing the sewn in look until I'm APL. I'm currently chin length.


----------



## sassyhair (Sep 11, 2006)

I have hopped back on...who knows for how long...probably through feb. to make my goal of apl by june or july.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Sep 11, 2006)

Im getting a 1/2 weave so im back on the cover up grind...i will post pics.
I found a deal on Janet mink yaky so Im trying it....


----------



## asummertyme (Sep 18, 2006)

wassup yall!? still rockin this same ole curly weave...lol i just redo it up every 4-6 weeks or so, but i think ima get some braids after this one..im tired of it..been rockin this style for a minute and its time for a change...the good news is..i found some more curly hair in my closet..i moved in may,so im still finding stuff that i had not unpacked..hoorah!!..lol


----------



## GoingNatural (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Question: I am transitioning to natural by wearing weaves, how long can I keep a weave in my hair? How long is too long?

I've hadmy current curly weave in 2 months. It's really good hair from www.glamourhair.com, so I just didnt know if having a weave in my hair too long could potentially damage my hair.

Thanks!


----------



## asummertyme (Sep 18, 2006)

i have worn my weaves over 3 mos.. but i had mad knots...i wouldnt rec over  8 weeks honestly...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 18, 2006)

I am going to get a sew in about a month after giving it some rest. I have been all over the place since I took my braids out this weekend. I realize that I want more length before I do the full hair reveil.  I will use this time to condition and then consider a relaxer for texture. I work out and sweat so natural will be really difficult for me to maintain.  

I'm changing my mind every 30 minutes so stay tuned. Haha. I happen to know where to get realy indian remy hair that is so fabulous!!! I want to wear that for a while, and I can re-use the hair for a year if I take good care of it. The cuticle is intact on the virgin indian remy.....

Conditioning my hair now. It's a pain, being natural and having it revert by the end of the day, but it's only been 2 days, I know that it will relax a bit on its own.  I just bought a new ceramic iron to help me manage my do, and a cute wavy pony tail....

Thanks ladies, I'll be joining this challenge soon.

Janet


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 19, 2006)

Asummertyme! GOod to have ya back! I'm crackin up at the avatar over here!  I thinkI'll probably join the weave challenge late this year or the begining of next year because honestly I haven't had the chance to get one done. I'm still ordering my Extensions-plus hair.


----------



## GoingNatural (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks ASummertyme! Saturday is 8 weeks for me, so I'm going to take this sucker out this weekend.

Question:
Is it bad not to let your hair rest? I'm taking my weave out on Saturday, doing a deep condition and I am going to get another weave on Sunday.....

BTW Has anyone ordered or know someone who has ordered hair from myindianhair.com? It seems to have good hair, but the site seems kind of suspect...they had a half lb of hair on there for 260 that said it will last a year, but the check out system had no rhyme or reason to it...so i don't know how i feel about that


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 21, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Thanks ASummertyme! Saturday is 8 weeks for me, so I'm going to take this sucker out this weekend.
> 
> Question:
> Is it bad not to let your hair rest? I'm taking my weave out on Saturday, doing a deep condition and I am going to get another weave on Sunday.....
> ...



You can reweave it back to back with no problems.  I've never ordered from myindianhairs.com but plenty of ladies over at bhm have. I'm sure theres some ladies on this board who have too but I can't think of any names at the moment.


----------



## remnant (Oct 2, 2006)

*bump bump for determined_to_grow*


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 11, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## Ladyhenri (Oct 12, 2006)

Umm...
I'm NOT in. Sew in Weaves have damaged my hair badly and for me, its a territory i wont be venturing in again. besides isnt it near impossible to properly wash and oil scalp beneath weaves?
As for the tangling, breakage and matted hair after the weave...i wont even get started. I had all these though i carried my weave for about 4 weaks each time!

Well good luck girls, hope weaves work for you


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 12, 2006)

Henrietta said:
			
		

> Umm...
> I'm NOT in. Sew in Weaves have damaged my hair badly and for me, its a territory i wont be venturing in again. *besides isnt it near impossible to properly wash and oil scalp beneath weaves?:*confused:
> As for the tangling, breakage and matted hair after the weave...i wont even get started. I had all these though i carried my weave for about 4 weaks each time!
> 
> Well good luck girls, hope weaves work for you



Not necessarily. There are plenty of women here on the board, myself included who have been able to wash with weaves as well as braids. You just have to do it differently than if you were washing your regular hair. But you also have to remember that every technique, method or product mentioned on this board isn't going to work for everybody. So you have to choose and do what you feel is best for you and your hair.


----------



## Ladyhenri (Oct 12, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. There are plenty of women here on the board, myself included who have been able to wash with weaves as well as braids. You just have to do it differently than if you were washing your regular hair. But you also have to remember that every technique, method or product mentioned on this board isn't going to work for everybody. So you have to choose and do what you feel is best for you and your hair.



I agree with this... This technique certainly doesnt work for me.
But then, the way most hair dressers sew in weaves in London, i'd be extremely surpised if you can reach your scalp to wash. Believe me, i've tried (when i wanted to scratch!!)

Good luck with the challenge though


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 12, 2006)

Henrietta said:
			
		

> I agree with this... This technique certainly doesnt work for me.
> But then, the way most hair dressers sew in weaves in London, i'd be extremely surpised if you can reach your scalp to wash. Believe me, i've tried (when i wanted to scratch!!)
> 
> Good luck with the challenge though



Thanks! We've been going since Dec 05. And it's been a great 10 months for me.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 13, 2006)

hello ladies its almost been a year and im happy that alot of u are still going strong with the sewins and the challenge...its been awhile since i have been here...but im trying to hop back on the wagon...i have gotten my hair to a healthy stage but now i am wanting it to grow faster than it is from the short hair cut that i got done back in March(that was my way of starting over) and this time it was the best...my hair is really full and strong....its just taking too long to grow out and i hate the inbetween phase...so i want to start getting sewins again...Reniece has inspired me again...and my sewin/stretching regimen will be comparable to hers....

I got my last relaxer in september....
October: get sewin done
November: keep sewin in until after Thanksgiving beginning of December
December: remove sewin deep condition then get another sewin
January:  toward end of January remove sewin....get relaxer..wait 5 to 6 weeks before getting another sewin...
March: get sewin done
April: at the end of April remove sewin deep condition....

so this is going to my regimen and trying to reduce myself from relaxing as much....


----------



## phynestone (Oct 15, 2006)

I took out my weave a few days ago and had my hair relaxed. My stylist told me that I kept it in too long and as a result, lost a lot of hair. It looked a little longer, but I had to wait so long b/c I didn't have any money. I guess I won't keep my weaves in longer than 10 weeks (went 17 weeks this time). 

Thinking about getting some braids after a month or so. Perhaps my hair needs to take a time out from weaves. 

Bmoreflyy-

What kind of hair do you have in your pic?


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 15, 2006)

phynestone said:
			
		

> I took out my weave a few days ago and had my hair relaxed. My stylist told me that I kept it in too long and as a result, lost a lot of hair. It looked a little longer, but I had to wait so long b/c I didn't have any money. I guess I won't keep my weaves in longer than 10 weeks (went 17 weeks this time).
> 
> Thinking about getting some braids after a month or so. Perhaps my hair needs to take a time out from weaves.
> 
> ...



Girl 17 weeks is too long! You shouldn't go longer than 12... The hair was regular Sensationnel Wavy hair I got out the clearance bin. While it was gorgeous it matted and looked like a rats behind 2 weeks later. I took it out. I did a full head for the first time myself the other night and it turned out pretty good. I'll post some pictures later. Thanks Asummertyme!


----------



## carolb21 (Oct 16, 2006)

Count me in.  I just had Coreen weave me up due to a serious round with alopecia, bad relaxer and stress which caused me to lose over half of my hair.   So I will start over and my hair grows really fast with sew in weaves.  I have a combination of tree braids in the front and the weave in the back.  I hope this counts.  I will post pics soon.  I wash this almost every other day because I exercise and sweat profusely, this really helps with growth.  I will continue to use surge, sulphur/oil mix, vitamin regimen and have this redone every 4-6 weeks.  My boyfriend does not like my hair weaved up, put I told him this is my hair and not his.  I hope to have 3 inches by the end of January.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 17, 2006)

carolb21 said:
			
		

> Count me in.  I just had Coreen weave me up due to a serious round with alopecia, bad relaxer and stress which caused me to lose over half of my hair.   So I will start over and my hair grows really fast with sew in weaves.  I have a combination of tree braids in the front and the weave in the back.  I hope this counts.  I will post pics soon.  I wash this almost every other day because I exercise and sweat profusely, this really helps with growth.  I will continue to use surge, sulphur/oil mix, vitamin regimen and have this redone every 4-6 weeks.  My boyfriend does not like my hair weaved up, put I told him this is my hair and not his.  I hope to have 3 inches by the end of January.



Welcome Carolb21!


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 17, 2006)

Bmore, good job on the latest doo!!  looks natural ..i love it!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 17, 2006)

okay i got my sewin but im not liking it well its okay...i just got it done on Saturday and had more of it cut on Sunday because it was too long...the problem i have is that the girl who did it didnt leave enough hair out at the top(she didnt charge me that much i paid more for the hair then her doing my hair)...because my hair is fine and thin textured its hard to cover the wefts and im very conscious of this i dont want to be looking nice but my wefts are showing...ugh...so im debating if i want to take it out or just deal with it but i love the cut...it just takes some work for me to get it right...i still have a appointment set up for Thursday that i havent cancelled with a lady in the shop where i go to get my hair done at...but she's charging $120.00 and then i would have to buy the hair so that'll be a total of almost 150.00 that i wouldve spent and plus the money i just spent to get my hair done this time...the lady is suppose to do a full head sewin for me...so im not sure what to do...ugh


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 17, 2006)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> okay i got my sewin but im not liking it well its okay...i just got it done on Saturday and had more of it cut on Sunday because it was too long...the problem i have is that the girl who did it didnt leave enough hair out at the top(she didnt charge me that much i paid more for the hair then her doing my hair)...because my hair is fine and thin textured its hard to cover the wefts and im very conscious of this i dont want to be looking nice but my wefts are showing...ugh...so im debating if i want to take it out or just deal with it but i love the cut...it just takes some work for me to get it right...i still have a appointment set up for Thursday that i havent cancelled with a lady in the shop where i go to get my hair done at...but she's charging $120.00 and then i would have to buy the hair so that'll be a total of almost 150.00 that i wouldve spent and plus the money i just spent to get my hair done this time...the lady is suppose to do a full head sewin for me...so im not sure what to do...ugh



Thanks Asummertyme!!  BlueDiamond, I would just wait it out instead of spending more money. Did you have your hair thats left out blowdried or wet set? I always got my thin hair blowdried when I was relaxed to make it look thicker. Especially when I got wraps. That might make a difference.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 17, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Asummertyme!!  BlueDiamond, I would just wait it out instead of spending more money. Did you have your hair thats left out blowdried or wet set? I always got my thin hair blowdried when I was relaxed to make it look thicker. Especially when I got wraps. That might make a difference.




thanks im trying to still love it and keep it in at least for 6 weeks...because i dont want to spend more money and i want to see how much growth i can get with wearing sewins....maybe that will work if i do wash my own hair...i'll see what happens on Saturday when i wash it.....


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 3, 2006)

Okay ladies, this challenge is just about over!  We made it! I can't believe it's been a whole year. Now, let's see some progress! How did this challenge impact your hair? Post your updates.

Me personally, I got good growth this year, but since I BCED I'm starting all over. I'll be spending another year in weaves and braids. I'm getting weaved up this afternoon so I can look fresh for my first day at my new job tommorow. Anybody wanna do it again?


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello, I am new to the board and have been lurking for a while before I decided to sign up. I am so sorry I missed the -6/07 weave challenge. I wanted to know if you guys will be doing a challenge for 07/08..If so I would like to join and also lend advice. Thanks again I happy growing!


----------



## XXXtacy (Dec 3, 2006)

Still in a weave. Will officially end my reign on Jan 1.


*Updates:*
length: I reached my goal of armpit length and 1 inch passed that. Didn't measure from the beginning but I was at shoulder length. I have had my ends clipped twice this year when the ends had heavy splitting and fray. Stylist thinks I can lay off weaves for next year. Dammit, I think I am addicted so that may be harder than I think.

texture: My hair was damaged by a stylist using a straightening comb. It was hard, singed and a mess. The low to no manipulation has allowed my hair to heal. The MSM has given it new life. I am very pleased. 

New Goals: Bra strap length and beyond. Healthy 3c/4a hair.


----------



## kandegirl (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm still going strong. I just took my hair down last week but I'm not due for a relaxer yet so it's going back up in a few weeks. My next relaxer may be in January or February but the weaves/braids won't stop then. I plan to continue using these protective styles interchangeably until I reach my goal of bra-stap length healthy hair. I have my girls doing it too!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 4, 2006)

XXXtacy said:
			
		

> Still in a weave. Will officially end my reign on Jan 1.
> 
> 
> *Updates:*
> length: I reached my goal of armpit length and 1 inch passed that. Didn't measure from the beginning but I was at shoulder length. I have had my ends clipped twice this year when the ends had heavy splitting and fray. Stylist thinks I can lay off weaves for next year. *Dammit, I think I am addicted so that may be harder than I think.*



I agree they can get addictive.  I got a full head straight hair weave yesterday and it turned out great. I'm gonna keep my hair covered up for at least the next 6 months with full head weaves.


----------



## blackhair (Dec 4, 2006)

Bmore: I will join the 2007 challenge.
My routine is to wear full weave/wig all year round. I will relax 2 times a year. Will you start a new thread 2007?


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 4, 2006)

blackhair said:
			
		

> Bmore: I will join the 2007 challenge.
> My routine is to wear full weave/wig all year round. I will relax 2 times a year. Will you start a new thread 2007?



Yeah, I'm gonna start a new one. Wheres everyone else that was on the challenge though? lol


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2006)

I think I'm going to be jumping on this challenge wagon if its still going. I like the idea of tree/invisable braids as a protective style until I can grow a few inches.  I'm kinda short now since my BC and it's causing me some protectives styling issues.  I know a shop that does them cheap and I can get it styled so that I can still give my edges a rest (no tension).  I can also workout in peace!  I will not relax until I decide to come out of the braided style all together however. That will give me a Loooooooong stretch with minimal manipulation. I think I'll take my braids down, do a cassia and a deep condition and put it right back up.

ETA, I'll be ready to do this in January...I'll be 10 weeks post by then. It will be braids or touch up time...I'm thinking take a break from the chemicals for a minute...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2006)

GodivaChocolate said:
			
		

> Hello, I am new to the board and have been lurking for a while before I decided to sign up. I am so sorry I missed the -6/07 weave challenge. I wanted to know if you guys will be doing a challenge for 07/08..If so I would like to join and also lend advice. Thanks again I happy growing!


 
I am so in, I'm doing tree braids in January! 
And pleased to meet you!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 4, 2007)

How's the challenge going y'all? I took out my install on THursday, I had it in for 3 1/2 months. I really didn't want to take it out but I knew I'd be in trouble if I didn't. I want to install again so badly but I know I must rest my hair. I 3 weeks I'm getting braids, I gained about 2 inches so I'm very happy.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think I joined this the first time around but after seeing my results from my own self install weave I am going to join.

It gives my hair a break from daily wear, heat and combing.  I just took my weave out (8 weeks) and I will put it back in perhaps in a couple of weeks or so.

G


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 29, 2008)

can we have a challenge like this for 2008-2009? is anyone in a sew-in right now or plan on getting one soon {like me} that would be interested in this?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 29, 2008)

I just got one today.  But...uh I think we did start a thread for '08.


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 29, 2008)

oh sorry lol i was doing a sew-in search and didnt finish going through all the pages


----------

